# [LPF] Precious Cargo



## Qik (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome to Precious Cargo!  This is a short (but hopefully sweet) LPF adventure for 2nd and 3rd levels.  I'm especially looking forward to it, as I've gamed with many of you before, and have come to appreciate you all as RPers.  Hope you all enjoy it!  And, of course, that you all make it out alive...

DM: Qik
Judge: Perrinmiller

Start Date: February 1, 2012

Players:
Maui & Taniwha (jbear)

Eanos Setirav (jkason)

Fulgrim Ironforge (IronWolf)

Tamarel Leafculled & Sauvressa (Tark)


 [sblock=Final Numbers]57 days
 800 encounter XP each
 1174.25 encounter GP each

*Maui*
 1239 starting XP + 591 time XP [9 days @ 7 XP/day (63) + 48 days @ 11 XP/day (528)] + 800 encounter XP = *2630 final XP*
*1391 total XP earned*
 582 time GP [9 days @ 6 GP/day (54) + 48 days @ 11 GP/day (528)] + 1174.25 encounter GP = *1756.25 total GP earned*

*Eanos*
 4923 starting XP + 981 time XP [39 days @ 15 XP/day (585) + 18 days @ 22/day (396)] + 800 encounter XP = *6704 final XP*
*1781 XP earned*
 1113 time GP [39 days @ 17 GP/day (663) + 18 days @ 25 GP/day (450)] + 1174.25 encounter GP = * 2287.25 total GP earned*

*Fulgrim*
 5057 starting XP + 995 time XP [37 days @ 15 XP/day (555) + 20 days @ 22/day (440)] + 800 encounter XP = *6852 final XP*
*1795 XP earned*
 1129 time GP [37 days @ 17 GP/day (629) + 20 days @ 25 GP/day (500)] + 1174.25 encounter GP =* 2303.25 total GP earned*

*Tamarel*
 3434 starting XP + 855 time XP (57 days @ 15/day) + 800 encounter XP = *5089 final XP*
*1655 XP earned*
 969 time GP (57 days @ 17/day) + 1174.25 encounter GP = *2143.25 total GP earned*[/sblock][sblock=Rules]*Rolling: You may use the Enworld roller or Invisible Castle.  I will be rolling at home, and generally won't be including my rolls when I post the results.

*Posting Rate: Under normal circumstances, I should be able to post at  least once/day, likely more.  I'd prefer players to achieve something  near that rate (i.e. a minimum of once every other day).  Absences of  more than two days will mean the game continues, with the character in  question being NPC'd by me as necessary (such as during combat).  Weekends are, of course, the exception to this, although I tend to be around to post should the opportunity arise.

*Initiative: I will roll initiative;  I think doing so helps to speed things up come combat.  I will be  using group initiative, which means PCs can post in any order once their  turn is up.  The only possible exception to this can occur in the surprise round and  first round: when an individual from the side with the lower initiative has a personal initiative which exceeds that of all the individuals on the  winning side, they may act first (hopefully that makes sense).

*Stat Blocks would be appreciated during combat.[/sblock][sblock=Encounters]Encounter 1: 1600 XP; 2 small leather armors (20 gp), 2 small spears (4 gp), 2 small slings, gemstones worth 436 gp, and the two unidentified cracked stones.

Encounter 2: 800 XP, 0 GP

Encounter 3: 800 XP, GP TBD[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 4, 2012)

jkason said:


> "Just a second, Maui," Eanos says, touching the druid's shoulder to catch him before he leaves.
> 
> To Phedilo, he says, "Knowing the Ears want this  is enough to convince me to keep in out of their grubby paws, but if  we're going to be around this whatever-it-is, I think we should know  what it does. Any surprises we can avoid let us spend our energy looking  out for the Ears."




Phedilo's cringe from Maui's head pat turns to a sigh of resignation.   "Master Eanos, you truly were meant to undertake this task: that is a  far more suitable question than one might initially imagine."  In  contrast to his earlier nervousness, Phedilo's tone while he speaks  about the object mirrors the calm, rehearsed confidence of an  experienced academic.

"The item in question is a Stone of Chaos, a  true artifact of the Entropic Plane.  I say "of" and not "from" because  the item in actuality originates at least in part from our own plane.   From what I've been able to learn through my research, the Stone was  created sometime during the passing from the Golden Age to the Years of  Darkness, many hundreds of years ago, by a wizard on the northern isle  of Illi Esse.  There, the boundaries between the planes are much thinner  than in most of E'n, so it was an ideal environment for creating a  stone which bridged the gap between our plane and another."

Phedilo pauses a moment, as if slightly uncertain about the wisdom of  continuing with the unmitigated dispensing of his knowledge.  Still, he  continues, perhaps slightly more uncomfortable with what he is saying.  

"The stone is...capricious.  To say the least.   As can only be expected from a true object of Entropy.  From what I've  been able to discover, its creator had used his own considerable power  to keep its mischievousness in check, but since his passing - whether it  was due to the stone or not, I do not know - the stone has had no such  guardian for its abilities."

"As for the extent of these abilities...I cannot say for sure.  Again,  as one would expect from an object of Entropy, the stone's actions show  little rhyme or reason - I am unable to say for certain if it is in fact  even a wholly intelligent item.  But it has at times shown an ability  to interact with its surroundings which suggest both an awareness and an  intelligence, however incoherent."

"Having said all this, you should know that the stone has been dormant  in recent months, which is part of why I feel so comfortable in  attempting to move it.   Perhaps the stability of its storage has  contributed to this.  Again, it is hard to say - it is truly an  inscrutable object." 

Phedilo finishes with a sigh, as if still pondering that inscrutability.  He looks at the others to gauge their reactions.









*OOC:*


Feel free to continue with the questions.  

Also, jbear, by my calculations, you should have earned enough TXP to level officially on Thursday.


----------



## jbear (Feb 4, 2012)

Maui flops back into the chair looking completely bewildered.

"Okay ... Maui didn't understand nothing  te Mr Huffling said. Now he has intelligent stones? What does this have to do with his ears?"









*OOC:*


 Okay, Mauui is already up and ready to go for level 2, so no problem!  I just have to correct xp from last adventure.


----------



## Qik (Feb 5, 2012)

Phedilo gives Maui a hard look, clearly trying to keep his cool and find a way to explain things to the foreigner.  "The crux of the matter is this, Mr. Maui: a group of very evil people are trying to steal an item that connects to another world and has the power to manipulate this one.  It would be a very bad thing if they were succeed in obtaining this item."

"Does that help?"  The halfling's desire to make Maui understand seems sincere.


----------



## Tark (Feb 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


I leveled?  After that last short bit I honestly didnt think I did.  Huh.  Will do that asap.







Temarel listens carefully to the words being spoken taking a quiet approach to things adn listening before talking.  A small diplomatic trick that can go for miles.  Once the halfling has done spoken he looks on somewhat bewildered.

"You say you have an object that has moods?  Tempers?  And is apparently to give someone considerable magical might some issues?  It sounds as if even if said people got there no doubt slime covered hands upon it it'd be more trouble for them then they could handle unless they possessed such power themselves. That boads even worse for its escorts.  No, I'm afraid it's far too much risk. My magical abilities are unremarkable compared to my father's people. Contending with a powerful artifacts ill temper and a black cults machinations hardly suit one of my skill. You should see if some more seasoned wizards or perhaps the elves can..."

"We must do this."  Sauvressa interrupts.

Astonished at the angelic creatures sudden assertiveness on a matter that doesn't involve protecting him or somehow assaulting another he simply stops what he's saying and turns to her slackjawed.

She regards him with her serene eyes and her stony poise and ever ready posture loosens somewhat.  For an all too brief moment a look of imploring sadness crosses her features.

"Please, beloved, you must do this.  It will do much good."

Closing his mouth Temarel turns back to the halfling. "Well it seems my companion believes otherwise.  She can be very difficult to tear away from her course of action so for the sake of my sanity, my liver, and no doubt the local property values I can bring some knowledge of planar and magical affairs to this particularly _suicidal_ endeavour.  I for one can vouch for the stoic Fulgrim.  There are few problems I've seen him not simply stand firm and apply an axe to until it ceased to be a minor annoyance to him. Sauvressa here is a creature of another plane though bugger all if I knew which one and even she doesn't speak of it. I cannot speak for the others, I'm afraid."


----------



## Qik (Feb 5, 2012)

Tark said:


> I leveled?  After that last short bit I honestly didnt think I did.  Huh.  Will do that asap.











*OOC:*


As long as the XP number on your wiki sheet is correct (I couldn't tell b/c you didn't have all your XP totals listed).  Tamarel is listed as having 3434 XP, and level 3 is 3300.  

Happy leveling.


----------



## jbear (Feb 5, 2012)

Maui nods understanding dawning on his face.

"Ahhh, now you are talking te sense! This is the stuff of heroes! You are lucky you have found te Village Heroe's Hall full of axceptional folk. Maui will help te others keep your stone safe from these people who look for you."

Maui waits for the conversation to end before giving his fairwells to leave the inn and find a proper place to sleep beneath the open sky near something green.


----------



## jkason (Feb 5, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos listens carefully as Phedilo relates the nature of the stone. The concern building in his expression lightens a bit as Maui brings his unique perspective onto things. And when the apparently otherworldly guardian adds her endorsement, the archer's convictions seem to have returned.

"Sounds, then, like we really will need to be guarding from both sides," Eanos offers up. "Good thing we've got another student of the planes on our side, then." he says, bowing greeting and appreciation to both summoner and eidolon.

"If you don't know how to control the stone, guess we'll have to do with knowing staying on our toes. At least we know it's a factor.

"All of which sounds like I'm definitely going to need that full night's rest, yes?" he says with a wink. 









*OOC:*


I believe I equipped Eanos to my satisfaction before entering the Inn, so I'm ready to forward to morning if no one else has any questions.





 

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: none

*In Hand:* None.

Arrows: 20/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 5, 2012)

Phedilo's eyes widen when Tamarel remarks that Sauvressa hails from another plane.  He bows his head at the pair in a gesture of respect and says simply, "I thank you for your willingness to help."

The halfling seems pleased that he and Maui finally seem to understand each other, even though the druid's bravado clearly catches him by surprise.

To Eanos' remarks, he says, "I'm sorry to say that I don't know how to control the stone.  I'm quite certain that it can't be reasoned with - it's an object born from chaos itself - and the extent of its powers far outstrip my own.  As you say, Master Eanos, the best we can do is to stay on our toes and handle any complications as they arise, no matter their source."  

"And yes," the halfling smiles thinly, even though the worry behind the expression is clear enough, "I suggest you get some sleep."  

Once the group has finished asking any questions they may have, Phedilo gives them directions to his shop in Arcane Row and requests their arrival shortly after sunrise the following morning; he then bids them good day, and leaves them to their preparations.









*OOC:*


Feel free to ask anymore questions, make a stop at the Mystic Pearl, etc; I'll move things on to the next morning sometime later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Tark (Feb 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


It's been brought to my attention that I have entirely too much spare gold.  So I'll be visiting the mystic pearl before we move on.


----------



## jbear (Feb 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Maui's been to the Pearl, geared up, also sheet is ready for level up to level 2 on Thursday


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 6, 2012)

Fulgrim listens to the conversations between the halfling and the others in the newly founded party. He sips his stout as the talk of the stone continues, his unfamiliarity with the planes and portals obvious on his face as he listens.

"Me axe can keep de earthly threats at bay during transport." Fulgrim replies. "I trust between Temarel and Eanos we stand to keep the stone, ehm, calm during transport to de docks."

Fulgrim makes mental note of the directions to the halfling's shop. "I'm gonna' fill my belly and catch some more sleep then." Fulgrim states. "I'll meet ye here in da mornin' to make the walk to the shop." he says to the others.

[sblock=OOC]

I think my starting XP is wrong, likely because I have not updated my sheet since the last adventure. I will do that later today. The change is not enough to cause me to level so Fulgrim is ready to roll.

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 7, 2012)

The group meets up in Arcane Row bright and early the next morning.  They weave their way among the seemingly-endless rows of shops and stalls hawking all manner of items until they arrive at their destination: an especially narrow shop entitled, simply, "Antiques & Artifacts."  One by one, they file their way inside.

The interior of the shop is almost the precise opposite of the visage presented by its owner: whereas Phedilo is collected, well-articulated, and seemingly-organized (yesterday's nerves not withstanding), the shop is visually loud and over-stocked, its shelves, walls, and even isles populated by a cluttered array of every manner of objects imaginable.  One shelf is lined with the preserved figures of fantastical creatures, some in jars, other stuffed (although one would swear to have seen a flash of movement or two); over in a far corner, a dense swarm of ioun stones circle a perched parrot, which grins unnaturally from ear to ear; a case against the far wall is filled with a breathtaking array of rings and necklaces; and as the group enters further, a carbuncle floats up out of a pile of silver shavings, ignoring yourselves, the shops only patrons.  From somewhere deep within the shop's recesses, Phedilo emerges.  It's immediately clear that he's more nervous than ever about the day's impending task.

"Thank you for arriving on time, you all," he nods hastily.  "I'm glad you all decided to come. Please, follow me."  The carbuncle settles onto Phedilo's shoulder, where it takes a proffered piece of fruit.  Phedilo leads the group into the back of the shop, through a storage area even more cluttered than the showroom, and to the back wall, where the group collects in awkward fashion.  Phedilo utters an intelligible phrase, and a ladder materializes out of nowhere.  The group make their way up the ladder - with Phedilo entreating Maui to ensure Taniwha's behavior - and find themselves in a small-ish chamber with a ceiling that seems impossibly high considering the dimensions of the shop as seen from the outside; the room seems to house a more select array of objects.  The halfling gestures to a small pedestal off to one side of the room, the object upon which is concealed by a heavy velvet sheet.  "The stone is under there."  

It seems innocuous enough.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 7, 2012)

Fulgrim looks upward, the dimensions of the room not quite adding up to him. "Can we see de stone?" Fulgrim asks.


----------



## jbear (Feb 7, 2012)

Maui nods at Fulgrim's comment while staring around at the roof.

"Yeah, lets see te stone ... and when we finished maybe there is time to play with te flying stones downstairs and look in your bottles of strange collections."

The weight of the situation does not seem to have fully reached Maui yet.


----------



## Qik (Feb 7, 2012)

Phedilo hesitates a moment, uncertain, but then nods to Fulgrim, moves over to the pedestal, and unceremoniously pulls the sheet off.

The stone does not appear to be made of any unremarkable material, although it does appear to be unusually grainy in composition.  What is remarkable, however, is its shape: a central, "normal" stone mass is orbited by what could be described as a fluid wave caught in stone form in mid-motion, part of which in collision with the central bulk.  Size-wise, the stone is, if anything, somewhat smaller than one would expect: approximately 18'' in diameter.  It is a remarkable form, but otherwise unspectacular.

"It changes," says Phedilo simply to the others.  "Whenever it's active, it moves, always into the kind of form you see here."  Once everyone has had a satisfactory look, the halfling re-covers the stone.  "As I said yesterday, it has been sleeping.  My hope is to keep it that way."  After a moment's pause, he adds, self-consciously, "I don't actually imagine that covering it helps; it does make me feel better, though.  Like it can't see me anymore."  He shudders involuntarily.









*OOC:*


Sorry if I'm laying it all on a bit thick....


----------



## jbear (Feb 7, 2012)

"Ach! Don't be frightened Mr Huffling! Maui will carry te stone for you! Look, it has no eyes to see you with."

With a dismissive chuckle Maui stretches out his hand and beckons with his fingers for Phedelio to hand the stone over.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 7, 2012)

"Da ship we takin' dis to. Is it waitin' fer us? They knows we comin'?" Fulgrim asks.


----------



## jkason (Feb 7, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos displays a touch of discomfort as Maui seems unaware of the dangers inherent in an object forged in chaos, but as they'll have to get the rock out of the room one way or another, decides it's no more or less dangerous depending on who's carrying it.

"I assume, too, you've arranged for a cart of some kind? If we don't know precisely what activates it, it's probably best if we can transport it without coming in close contact with it for as long as possible."

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: none

*In Hand:* None.

Arrows: 20/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 7, 2012)

Fulgrim nods at Eanos' statement. "I certainly don't wanna' be touchin' dat thing more than I have to." Fulgrim replies. "Might do some 'o its magic and whisk me off to da shadows!"


----------



## Tark (Feb 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


Shopping at the mystic pearl now will try to finish up ASAP.


----------



## Qik (Feb 7, 2012)

IronWolf said:


> "Da ship we takin' dis to. Is it waitin' fer us? They knows we comin'?" Fulgrim asks.




Phedilo nods his head.  "Yes, I have arranged for the transport ship to be ready to depart by late morning.  They should be ready to go by the time we reach the docks."



jkason said:


> "I assume, too, you've arranged for a cart of some kind? If we don't know precisely what activates it, it's probably best if we can transport it without coming in close contact with it for as long as possible."




Phedilo smiles slightly as he nods once more.  "We have options in that respect.  I have my own cart out back and a pony to pull it, should we choose that route.  Otherwise, I have a spell that would do the trick.  The advantage of the latter would be that I can cause the supporting force to materialize directly underneath the stone where it now sits, and it would be a smoother journey; the disadvantage is that it would be slightly slower going."

"Whichever you prefer," shrugs the halfling.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 7, 2012)

Fulgrim frowns. looking from the gnome to the stone and back again. "And if somethin' should happen to yer magic? We'd jest roll dat stone along?" Fulgrim asks. "P'haps we use your magic to get it ta the cart. Ye keep yer magic goin' while its in the cart. Keeps our options open dat way should we come under attack on the way to da boat."


----------



## Qik (Feb 7, 2012)

Phedilo nods, seemingly impressed.  "A wise and sensible precaution, Master Fulgrim."

"Now, if no one has any further questions or considerations, I will cast my spell and we can get underway."


----------



## jkason (Feb 7, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos nods his agreement with the plan. 

"We'll move at the pace of your spell to take advantage of the stability, but as Fulgrim says, if for some reason the spell fails, we have the cart to catch the stone.

"It also doesn't hurt that a cart moving through town is likely to attract less attention than something floating in midair, yes?" he says with a bit of a grin.

The inquisitor holds his bow at the ready and nods to Phedilo.

"Let's get the stone rolling, as it were."

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: none

*In Hand:* None.

Arrows: 20/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Feb 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


All done.  I bought us a healer since I was getting tired of having such troubles in the games we've been in.  Tem can UMD it if necessary or one of the other two guys who can cast divine spells can make use of it.







"Magic might set it off."  Temarel states. "Objects of chaos can react to anything or nothing at all.  The trouble with this item is that it can quite literally make any attempt to deal with it nearly impossible.  I suggest we do this by the fastest and relatively safest method possible."

Sauvressa stands at the door her ever serenely gaze staring outward being as much a ward for customers as against danger.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 7, 2012)

Fulgrim falls into a sense of seriousness as the discussion continues on how best to move the stone. "Maui, help me make sure the street is clear 'fore we move it to the wagon." Wouldn't do to have it taken 'fore we even left da alley!"

Fulgrim loosens his axe and sets for the door nearest the cart and pony. He will look about for any signs of someone watching the shop or the cart and pony.

[sblock=OOC]
Perception Check -- 1d20+7=19
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 8, 2012)

Leaving the stone where it sits for the moment, Phedilo leads the group out of the hidden room and to the door which leads to the back alley where his stable and pony are already waiting.  Fulgrim and the others give the area a once over, and, satisfied that all is clear, they give Phedilo the go-ahead to transport the stone down to the wagon.

A short time later, the halfling re-emerges from his shop with the stone magically in tow.  As he maneuvers the floating disc over the cart, the others get into position to embark.









*OOC:*


Phedilo will sit on the front of the cart and steer the pony.  There's room for someone to sit next to him, as well as room for several in the wagon with the stone itself.  We'll say the pony+wagon is 4 spaces long (5' pony + 5' driver's seat + 10' wagon).  Let me know where everyone wants to be positioned.


----------



## jbear (Feb 8, 2012)

Maui looks crest fallen that he won't be charged with carrying what is obviously an important stone of some sort. But his face comes back to life and positively glows with satisfaction that the mighty Fulgrim would ask him to help him check the street. He opens for mouth to speak but for once he seems lost for words.  He follows Fulgrim  down to the cart and pushes Taniwha awake. The big cat drops lazily to the ground and begins  to snif around the cart causing the pony the flatten its ears and raise a hind leg.

"Behave Taniwha" he growls calling the cheetah to heel. He peers around, hand on hilt and shield.

When the cart starts rolling off Maui jumps on the back.









*OOC:*


 Maui will sit at the back  of the cart to one side, Taniwha in his lap.


----------



## Tark (Feb 8, 2012)

Without asking Sauvressa simply sits at the front next to the halfling her ever alert eyes ready for danger.  Temarel sits in the back of the cart his head low and out of danger staring intently on what is hopefully the covered stone.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Fulgrim will clamber into the wagon towards the rear to allow easy exit from the wagon if things turn dire on the roads to the dock. He will remain vigilant in his watch as the wagon rumbles through the streets.

[sblock=OOC]
Perception Check -- 1d20+7=24
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 8, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]If I'm reading right, it sounds like everyone can fit in the cart, between the front seat and the back, yes? If not, I may amend.[/sblock]

Eanos jumps lithely into the back of the wagon. He moves to a position just behind their employer, his bow at the ready. 

"Issolatha steal the shadows from my enemies," he whispers, turning his practiced gaze to his surroundings.

[sblock=ooc]Casting Guidance.

Perception w/ Guidance (1d20+10=18)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: none

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow.

Arrows: 20/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 9, 2012)

As the group settles into their positions on the wagon, their employer seats himself behind the pony.  Taking the reins, Phedilo sighs, and allows himself a small smile.  "Who knows - maybe this is all for naught, and we won't see any sign of the Whisperers.  In any case, I'm looking forward to having this stone out of my hands -"

**FLASH**

Phedilo's words are cut off in mid-sentence.  There is a flash, and the group is suddenly beset by a wrenching sensation, as if they're being pulled in many directions at once.  For a moment, there is nothing else, then colors and forms appear, at first seemingly at random, then with the more usual flow.  The group comes to on a small, gravelly platform.  Peering beyond, they see...

...Chaos.  A myriad of swirling colors and shapes, each colliding into another.  Each member of the group's mind swims, trying to cope with the chaos...

From what they can see, their platform seems to be floating.  From beyond where they sit, it extends outward fracturously, but seemingly more or less continuous.  Their footing, when they get it, seems stable.

As they group gathers their wits, they inspect their surroundings.  Two things are immediately clear: 1) Phedilo is absent, and 2) the stone sits at the center of the platform.

[sblock=Knowledge (Planes) DC 12]You can confirm you're in the Entropic Plane, or a recreation thereof.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Could I please get a Will save (DC 12 or you're shaken) and a Perception roll from you all.  Remember to subtract the -2 penalty from the latter if you fail your Will save.

Sorry about the delay: I was waiting for jbear to check in; hadn't realized he'd edited his previous post.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Feb 9, 2012)

"He aha?" Maui staggers. Taniwha drops to the ground. Shaken, Maui stares about with wide eyes full of disbelief. Taniwha growls and crouches down low alert to any signs of agression.

[sblock=ooc] I forgot to apply -2 to Maui being shaken so total perception is 24; Also Taniwha has scent. Not sure if that matters [/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Feb 9, 2012)

Calmly Temarel takes in his surroundings.

Sauvressa seems unmoved by the sudden shift in terrain.  More, her keen eyes pierce through the chaos and she remains vigilant for enemies.

"Such trickery will not dissuade me, beloved."

"Good to know."  Temarel says as he gains his footing. "So this is what the entropic plane is like.  You know I think this is what my father's head must be like inside.  All swirling colors and change at an instants notice.  Probably the only reason I'm remotely comfortable here." Turning to the other's he shrugs. "Well, we had to expect this might happen.  None of us here have the magic to get back easily."


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 9, 2012)

Fulgrim seems dazed at the shift in surroundings and extremely disconcerted with the event. His warrior heritage falls back to pure instinct as he tries to ascertain any immediate threats as he exclaims "Bah! Magic!"


[sblock=OOC]

Will Save -- 1d20+3=4
Perception (-2 already calced) -- 1d20+5=22

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 9, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos, no stranger to having his world turned upside down (though usually more metaphorically), quickly gets his bearings in the new setting. 

"Plane? I don't know much about otherworld lore. Sounds like you do. And like this place doesn't just have an easy to find door."

After surveying their surroundings, Eanos considers the stone. 

"Capricious," he mutters. Then his eyes seem to spark and he whispers to his goddess again. 

"Maybe that also means, stone or no, that you're a bit ... thin-skinned? Phedilo hurt your feelings saying he was ready to be rid of you? But what if we told you we were taking you someplace even nicer, but we can only do that if you take us back?" Eanos says. He glances to the others, and the look he gives them suggests he would agree with any who think his tactics a bit questionable.

[sblock=ooc]What the heck. Probably completely useless, but might as well try it: Eanos is going to buff his Diplomacy with Silver Tongued Haggler and Guidance, then try to play nice with the stone to get us back home. 

Will Save DC 12 (1d20+7=13)
Perception (1d20+9=22)
Silver-tongued, Guided Diplomacy (1d20+9=17)[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: none

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow.

Arrows: 20/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 9, 2012)

For a moment, Eanos' attempts to communicate with the stone are greeted only with silence.  But then, the stone glows briefly for a second...

[sblock=Eanos]Eanos hears the sound of many voices laughing, mostly those of children.   The sense they give is best described by the word he used earlier - capricious, with perhaps an antagonistic bent.

For a few moments this is all he hears, then the laughter fades abruptly, leaving behind an abstract sense which could perhaps best be verbalized by two words: "earn it."[/sblock]
...and then returns to normal.  The others look at Eanos questioningly.

It's just then that the group notices that they are not alone: about a hundred feet away, a few figures stand on the floating platforms.  Most can see two short, thin creatures, but Sauvressa swears that she can see a tiny, floating, serpentine creature accompanying them.  They seem to have noticed the group's appearance, but at present, the group can only guess at their intentions.

[sblock=Tamarel]It would be possible to inspect the floating serpentine creature via Sauvressa using your bond senses ability.  If so, and if you make the check...
[sblock=Know. (Planes) DC 11]You recognize the creature as a voidworm, although this one seems to be an infant.  You know voidworms are immune to acid damage, resistant to electricity and sonic damage, and spontaneously regenerate minor wounds.[sblock=Know. (Planes) DC 16]You know that voidworms have several SLAs, including blur, ghost sound, and obscuring mist.[sblock=Know. (Planes) DC 21]Voidworms have the ability to sense the world around them without sight, which would enable them to operate without impedance in conditions which impair vision.  Also, their tail slap can cause confusion in the minds of its victim.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Know. (Planes) DC 10]The two bipedal creatures seem to be reminiscent of kobolds, although they're likely to have some qualities intrinsic to the Entropic Plane as well: namely, a resistance to acid and fire.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Thanks for all the rolls; makes my life a heck of a lot easier.  

If you approach them, move/act in terms of rounds, please.  We're not in combat, but it would be helpful to act in those terms.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Feb 9, 2012)

As Temarel borrows Sauvressa's eyes he gets a better look at the creatures ahead of them.

Shaking his head at the sudden unexpected change.

"They have a Voidworm with them.  Mostly harmless.  Mostly.  It's dangerous in that it's quite magical and very much a denizen of this place as well as resistant to acid, electricity, still can be hacked to pieces if it doesn't simply regenerate.  And this is most definitely the Entropic plane."

"I can hack them to pieces for you beloved."

"No, no need for that yet.  They're pretty far away."


----------



## jkason (Feb 9, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos closes his eyes a moment and suppresses a sigh.

"Looks like I amused the rock," he says, his tone making it clear he's not sure if that's a good or a bad thing. "If I understand the jumble, it can get us home, but we have to ... impress it. Issolatha knows what impresses a sentient chaos-rock."

As he catches sight of the other creatures, he raises an eyebrow. "Guessing it has something to do with them," he adds, pulling a small parchment from the pouch at his belt. 

"Lady, guard my body as I do your secrets," he whispers. As he speaks, the parchment crumbles into a glittering dust in his hand. The inquisitor blows gently, and the dust swirls about him, creating a faintly shimmering field.

"Never hurts to be careful," he says by way of explanation, then addresses Temarel. "Do we know if those critters speak Common?" he asks their resident planar expert.

[sblock=ooc]Standard: Cast Shield of Faith. +2 deflection to AC for 3 minutes.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: Shield of Faith, AC now 19 (30/30 rounds)

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow.

Arrows: 20/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (3/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 9, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I'm going to assume Tamarel will share his info on the bipeds as well: he can tell they're distantly related to kobolds, which you know speak Draconic.  Doesn't mean they _don't_ speak Common, but it would seem unusual given the circumstances.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 9, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos frowns as Tamarel shares his information and guesses on language.

"Was afraid of that. I'm a fair talker, but if you're right, I don't speak their language, which makes me no help on that score. Anybody here speak dragon-ese?"

[sblock=ooc]Glancing at sheets, it doesn't look like it, but Eanos wouldn't necessarily know that.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: Shield of Faith, AC now 19 (30/30 rounds)

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow.

Arrows: 20/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (3/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Feb 9, 2012)

Maui shakes his head and totters forward, pulling  on his shield and drawing his sword.

"Maui will speak to te worm and its kobolds and  impress te stone!"

He shoulders past his companions calling "Come Taniwha, we have some talking to do" 
Somewhat unsteadily he makes his way over the strange swirling surface towards the distant creatures.

"Hey Dragon's worms! Come here so we can have te friendly talk!" The tone of Maui's voice is not very friendly and the stabbing gesturing he makes with his blade doesn't help much either.









*OOC:*


  Apologies if this eliminates any chance of parley.  This is about as diplomatic as Maui gets. 
How long does Maui remain Shaken?
Move to I9, Taniwha called to heel at I8


----------



## Qik (Feb 9, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I'm going to wait for IronWolf/Fulgrim to post before I go IC again, but I did want to deliver the bad news that Fulgrim and Maui are shaken for the duration of their current visit to the Entropic Plane.

Frowny face, I know, but if it helps any, you'll be compensated for it.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 9, 2012)

Fulgrim still does not feel himself in this weird place and seems quite unsure of himself. He stands his ground, letting those more versed in this realm take the lead though he keeps his hand near his axe handle should the need arise.


----------



## Qik (Feb 10, 2012)

While the others hang back, either trying to figure out the best course of action or waiting for a consensus to form, Maui's proactiveness draws the attention of the entropic creatures.  As he calls to them, brandishing his sword, they begin to speak to one another in a guttural dialect that no one in the group seems to recognize.  The intent seems clear, however, when the pair hop forward and chuck a pair of stones at Maui from their slings; one of these finds its mark, leaving a small welt on the man's forehead.  

As Maui rubs his head, he catches sight of the hitherto-unseeable voidworm, which speeds through the air and attempts to strike him with its tail; the man is able to dodge the attempted strike.  Just then, a mist appears, enveloping Maui and Taniwha; another voidworm seems to be the source, although it's hard to say with the fog obscuring everyone's vision.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the potentially clunky text - it's getting to be my bed time.  

Maui suffers 1 damage from the sling attack.  The one voidworm charges and misses, the other casts obscuring mist.  

Please be sure to roll your concealment if you do hit.  Also, I'd appreciate stat blocks from everyone now that we're in combat.

Pertinent Info:
Kobolds: AC 15; Voidworms: AC 19 (17 for Voidworm 1, since it just attempted a charge)[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Feb 10, 2012)

Maui growls and rubs the welt quickly forming on his head obviously angered.

"Now that's just rude! It shows it doesn't pay to be friendly!"

Clearly still not thinking straight Maui steps closer to the worm on  his right and slashes at it with his scimitar, barking in his tribal language and spurring Taniwha into action, snapping and clawing at the other worm barely within reach.

[sblock=Actions] Hehe ...  didn't give them much time to take my back on this one. Hehehe, but fully deserved!
Swift action: Handle Animal: Attack (now an auto success! Yay!)
Maui moves to J10; Taniwha moves to I9
Maui attacks with his scimitar; Taniwha makes a full  attack

Can the worms be tripped? Bite hit first, so if I trip it the left claw has a chance of hitting (right?). But as I can  imagine that a worm can't be tripped I haven't bothered to roll. Awaiting your judgement call! 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 21 Current: 20
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: Shaken while in Entropic Plane: -2  to attacks, SThrows and skill checks

In Hand: Scimitar: +6; 1d8+4 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2, Obscuring Mist

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +3 CMD: 19 (23 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +8; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +8; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 10, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos swears as the mist rises. His grip on his bow tightens. His eyes dart about as he considers options, then finally he leans over to Fulgrim and whispers in his ear:

"Know it's been a rough transition, but listen, Issolatha's telling your feet the secrets of speed."

Indeed, despite his disorientation, Fulgrim can feel a charge of energy in his legs.

"Now, go show Maui how to bust in some heads, yes?"

[sblock=ooc]Standard: cast Expeditious Retreat on Fulgrim. +30' move for 3 minutes[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: Shield of Faith, AC now 19 (29/30 rounds)
(Fulgrim: Expeditious retreat 30/30 rounds)

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow.

Arrows: 20/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 10, 2012)

Between the unusual setting and the enveloping mist, Maui is too disoriented to get a clear shot at his foe.  Taniwha fairs slightly better, managing to sink her teeth into the tiny worm.

[sblock=OOC]Apologies for forgetting to mention it, but the voidworms cannot be tripped.

Also, I realized this morning that as the voidworms are diminuitive creatures, they need to enter the square of the creatures they are attacking.  So my bad on that, but it didn't have much of an effect this round.

Fulgrim and Tamarel/Sauvressa to act.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 10, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







Qik said:


> Apologies for forgetting to mention it, but the voidworms cannot be tripped.
> 
> Also, I realized this morning that as the voidworms are diminuitive creatures, they need to enter the square of the creatures they are attacking.  So my bad on that, but it didn't have much of an effect this round.




Does that mean Maui got an AoO against his voidworm when it charged, before the obscuring mist and its concealment hit? Since Maui already effectively acted by moving previously, I'm assuming none of us were really flat-footed?[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 10, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]He would of, but the voidworm rolled a successful Acrobatics check.

If you're not allowed to use acrobatics with a charge, then sure, Maui can roll an AoO.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 11, 2012)

Eanos' words seem to snap Fulgrim from his state of disorientation as he grasps his axe and feels the unusual energy in his legs. With a snarl he gives a curt nod to Eanos and tenses as he races off to battle. He closes the distance with astounding speed for dwarf of his size and makes a vicious swing at the nearest worm.


[sblock=OOC]

Fulgrim rages, between fast movement (10'), swift foot (5'), exp. retreat (30') Fulgrim has a 65' movement rate at the moment. He will move to H9 (or wherever he can attack from) He will power attack the voidworm.

Attack -- 1d20+9=20(-2 for shaken) 18
Miss Chance (needs >20)1d100=88
Damage -- 1d12+10=13

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41  
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 13/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

Treasure
1 potion of CLW

[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Feb 11, 2012)

Temarel slaps his hand to his forehead. "Yes, _they're_ the rude ones."

"Shall I hack them to pieces beloved?  They injured the loud man."

Temarel sighs."Not as if we have much choice now."

Temarel moves forward and taps Sauvressa with a protective spell as she begins going into an angelic warsong.  BRandishing her halberd she leaps into the mist in search of foes.

[sblock=actions]Temarel will move to E3 and cast Mage Armor on Sauvressa.  Sauvressa move to H8.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]
Temarel
Initiative: +5
AC: 17 (14 without shield/flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17 Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Comp. Longbow
Summons Left: 5/day
Spells Slots Remaining: 1st: 4

Sauvressa
Initiative: +1
AC: 19 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 29 Current: 29
CMB: +7 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Masterwork Glaive
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Feb 11, 2012)

[sblock=ooc] The only thing I can see is that the DC of acrobatics check is +10 if they move their full speed. I don't know how fast they can move though so may or may not be relevant. If it is relevant they would have needed to make a 27 DC acrobatics check to avoid AoO. 

In any case Maui is not so likely to hit at the moment. Worht a crack though. If he does get an attack I'm happy for you to roll that Qik. [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 12, 2012)

Already reeling from Taniwha's assault, the voidworm is split completely in two by Fulgrim's powerful swing.  Its companion voidworm floats close to Maui, landing an ineffectual bite on the human but missing with an errant slap of its tail.  

The two kobold-esque creatures of entropy increase the urgency of their guttural dialect at the death of the voidworm; while the specifics remain unclear, the supplementation of their speech by another pair of sling stones makes things clear enough.  Both, however, fly ineffectual over the heads of the group before plummeting off into the vast space beyond.

As the group begins to retaliate, another voidworm wanders into the fray, sending out its own cloud of dense fog.

[sblock=OOC]Maui takes 1 nonlethal damage; everything else is a miss.

Now's the time where I start that GM-sweat that this may not be the fight I'd hoped it be...[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Feb 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


Questions for GM.

1. If Temarel shoots through the fog at the creatures of entropy can I assume they have a 50% miss chance?

2. Does moving through squares count as double when moving through the fog?


----------



## Qik (Feb 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


1) Yes, firing through the fog has the same practical effect as firing from within it, or firing at a target within it.

2) The fog has no effect on movement (or on anything else besides sight, for that matter).


----------



## jbear (Feb 12, 2012)

"Get off me  worm!" growls Maui as he steps away  from the wiggly creature to flank it with Taniwha. His head still reeling he slashes at it with  his sword as Taniwha snaps and slashes at it. "No!  Taniwha, make  room for  the Mighty Axe! E noho! Stand down!" Growling but obedient Taniwha backs away.

[sblock=Actions] 
Maui moves 5' step to k12  and attacks flanking. (sorry I forgot Maui's trait: +1 dmg while flanking = 7 dmg)
Taniwha makes full attack (L claw = 3 dmg Right  claw  5dmg = 8 dmg)
Swift Action: Handle Animal: Down
Taniwha takes 5' step back  to I8

Woah that's a whole lot of dice rolls! 15 dmg total
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 21 Current: 19 (1 non lethal  dmg)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: Shaken while in Entropic Plane: -2  to attacks, SThrows and skill checks

In Hand: Scimitar: +6; 1d6+4 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2, Obscuring Mist

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +3 CMD: 19 (23 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +8; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +8; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 13, 2012)

Between the two of them, Maui and Taniwha manage to extract revenge on the floating worm for the minor bite it landed on the man.  









*OOC:*


Whew - well, when you're hot, you're hot, I suppose.    That's 2 down, 3 to go for you guys.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 13, 2012)

With a voidworm falling to his axe and a sling stone flying over his head, Fulgrim growls again and rushes forward, his rage throwing caution to the wind as he manuevers his way forward to strike at one of the unusual kobold-esque creatures with his axe.

[sblock=OOC]
Fulgrim still has a 65' move at the moment. Looking to pass through Maui's squares and make it to K17. Looks like even with counting diagonals correctly I can reach that with 10' of movement to spare. Attacking creature at K18.

Not sure if they have concealment or not, rolling for it just in case.

Raging, Power Attack -- 1d20+9=20
Want higher than 20 -- 1d100=54
Damage -- 1d12+10=12

Also a reminder that if Fulgrim gets hit he has DR 1/--

[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41  
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 12/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

Treasure
1 potion of CLW

[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Feb 13, 2012)

Taking a breath to center himself Temarel relases two arrows into the fog into the general direction of the one unoccupied entropic creature at I18

"Sauvressa come back here Fulgrim can handle whatevers in there.  Take care of the north!"

Obediently Sauvressa moves towards the north end to D5

[sblock=Ministats]
Temarel
Initiative: +5
AC: 17 (14 without shield/flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17 Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Comp. Longbow
Summons Left: 5/day
Spells Slots Remaining: 1st: 4

Sauvressa
Initiative: +1
AC: 19 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 29 Current: 29
CMB: +7 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Masterwork Glaive
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]And a whole lot of missing.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 13, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Qik, I'm having trouble figuring out exactly where the obscuring mist is. Would it be possible to use a more prominent color / overlay for that? I _think_ that at this point it's the width of the map, but I'm not entirely sure. Eanos may just keep buffing folks, but I'm going to hold off moving Eanos until I can be sure.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 13, 2012)

Infused with Eanos' magic, Fulgrim navigates the floating pathways in a manner more reminiscent of a gazelle than a dwarf: moving at full speed, the raging barbarian rushes the odd creature, whose face has just enough time to register its shock at Fulgrim's supernatural speed before the dwarf's axe removes it altogether.  To the north, its surviving companion's expression is one of pure fear.

[sblock=OOC]Fulgrim continues the group's rampage.  Two left.

Sorry about the lack of clarity in the map; this isn't very foggy, but it should suffice.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 14, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]Thanks much! Tells me what I needed to know, which is that it'd be a trick for Eanos to make it through the mist in one round. Will try a different tactic[/sblock]

Eanos holds his ground, whispering, "Issolatha show me the secret of their hearts." He focuses his attention toward the middle of the second fog, then, as if honing in on something.

[sblock=actions]Move: to F6
Standard: Use Eanos' Detect Chaos at-will ability. Takes 3 rounds to get an actual location, sadly, but since he can't target by sight while the spell is in effect, it's the best I think he's got.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: Shield of Faith, AC now 19 (28/30 rounds)
Detect Chaos: 1st round (presence or absence in 60' cone)
(Fulgrim: Expeditious retreat 29/30 rounds)

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow.

Arrows: 20/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Qik (Feb 14, 2012)

[sblock=Eanos]As Eanos invokes the magical vision of his deity, he can't help but gasp as the entirety of his field of vision ignites with the fiery traces of entropy.  He begins the painstaking work of sifting through this web of information to isolate the relatively mild auras of his foes.[/sblock]
The remaining voidworm flies in a slightly meandering fashion towards Maui; deftly wiggling towards the man in an evasive maneuver, the creature lashes out with its tail and connects.  For a moment, Maui begins to feel a chaotic fog envelop his mind, pulling him in a myriad of directions, but at the last instant, he manages to wrench himself free from the all-consuming confusion.

The remaining creature of entropy, meanwhile, seems suddenly emboldened by the voidworm's attack: it drops its sling at its feet, draws the spear from its back, and takes a thrust at Fulgrim.  The spear's point deflects harmlessly off of Fulgrim's breastplate, with the dwarf hardly even noticing.

[sblock=OOC]Voidworm moves "south," successfully avoids an AoO as it enters Maui's space, lands its tail slap (finally!), dealing 1 point of nonlethal damage, and Maui makes his will save.  Please note that the voidworm is actually occupying Maui's space (K11), but I was having a hard time getting MapTool to display them both, so I shifted it a bit.

Tark - I couldn't get Sauvressa to quite where you asked using 30', so I got her as close as I could.  Feel free to move her placement for this round if you'd like.

Rolled a will save for the entropic creature and he was surprisingly bold, so I figured I'd have him stand and fight for at least another round....

PCs up.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 14, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]Qik, Eanos should start the round on F6. I need to start doing what others do and bolding the action labels, though, since I can see how it fades into the background otherwise.[/sblock]

Eanos takes a deep breath, entering the fog, trying to negotiate from one end of it to the other as he begins to discern individual auras. Or, at least, understands the various strengths at play. The bank of fog is vast, but with his natural fleetness, he makes it to the other side, where he looks across the space to see Fulgrim has already felled one of his opponents.

[sblock=Actions]*Free:* Maintain Detect Chaos. Round 2, number of auras and the power of the most potent.
*Move + Standard:* Double move. With a 40' base, I think he should be able to get to D18, and since he's facing south to see Fulgrim, I think he's in a position to be able to pinpoint the voidworm's square next turn.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: Shield of Faith, AC now 19 (27/30 rounds)
Detect Chaos: 2nd round (number of auras, strength of most powerful)
(Fulgrim: Expeditious retreat 28/30 rounds)

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow.

Arrows: 20/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 14, 2012)

Fulgrim whirls towards the new attacker as he ignores the point of the spear glancing off his breastplate. He utters another growl from beneath his beard as he makes a ferocious swing at the creature before him, anxious to cut it down.

[sblock=OOC]

Continue rage, power attack create at J17.

Raging, Power Attack -- 1d20+9=26
Damage -- 1d12+10=22

[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41  
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 11/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

Treasure
1 potion of CLW

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 14, 2012)

Fulgrim continues his path of destruction, knocking the odd creature off its feet and into the chaotic abyss beyond.

[sblock=OOC]Oy vey - Fulgrim is a one-dwarf wrecking crew.  Only the voidworm remains.

My bad about the placement, jk.

Maui/Taniwha and Tamarel/Sauvressa to act.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Feb 15, 2012)

Maui moves away from the worm, disturbed by the uncomfortable tingling  sensation the mere touch of creature's tail had caused. "Ka mate, Maui!"  he roars, the command guiding his cheetah companion who comes bounding towards him,  and snapping at the floating worm with his sharp teeth. Maui waits a moment for the worm to react to Taniwha's presence and in that precise moment brings his scimitar down towards its back, but wiggling this way and that,  at home in the obscuring mist that surrounds them, they can't even  so much as scratch it.

[sblock=Actions] 
Maui moves to L12 (5ft step)
He uses Handle Animal: Attack (free action)
Taniwha moves to J10 gaining flanking position vs worm
Taniwha makes Bite attack
Maui makes a scimitar attack
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 21 Current: 18 (2 non lethal  dmg)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: Shaken while in Entropic Plane: -2  to attacks, SThrows and skill checks

In Hand: Scimitar: +6; 1d6+4 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2, Obscuring Mist

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +3 CMD: 19 (23 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +8; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +8; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Feb 15, 2012)

Temarels and Sauvressa stay by the stone noting that the other two are ripping through the group of opponents with ease.









*OOC:*


Holding my action.  This looks to be about wrapped up.


----------



## Qik (Feb 15, 2012)

Evading both blade and bite in equal measure, the voidworm once again closes the gap from Maui, this time managing to land both a bite and a slap of its tail.  Although the damage from either of these attacks is minimal, Maui is once again forced to confront a tidal wave of confusion and chaos; fortunately for him, he is once again up to the challenge.

[sblock=OOC]Voidworm 5' steps, full attacks, lands both; Maui takes 2 points nonlethal damage and makes his save.  At this point, I'll have him dropped in another 10-15 rounds.  

You're up.  Tamarel & Sauvressa can act twice this round if desired.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 15, 2012)

Eanos smiles as his divine vision finally focuses.

"I see where you are now, creature," Eanos says, rushing back into the fog. When he has the position he wants, he draws an arrow and launches it through the mist at the source of the chaotic aura. He whispers a prayer as the arrow flies through space, and whether in answer or not, the arrow flies true.

[sblock=actions]*Move:* to F11
*Standard:* Attack with Composite Longbow. I believe Eanos can now target the square at range, since he isn't using normal vision to determine position. He still has the miss chance to deal with, though, if I understand how the rules inter-relate. I believe his new position avoids soft cover after Maui's move. It also happens to happily put him in him PBS range. 

PBS Longbow attack;damage;50% miss chance (1d20+7=16, 1d8+2=7, 1d100=73)

Determination re-roll:

Determination attack re-roll (1d20+7=27)

Hit, crit threat:

Crit confirm; damage (1d20+7=9, 2d8+4=16)

No confirm. 7 damage to the voidworm[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: Shield of Faith, AC now 19 (27/30 rounds)
Detect Chaos: 2nd round (number of auras, strength of most powerful)
(Fulgrim: Expeditious retreat 28/30 rounds)

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow.

Arrows: 20/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 1/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 15, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]jkason, I'm a bit confused.  From the way I read detect evil, you have to concentrate for three rounds to be able to locate a creature's aura.  From what I understand about maintaining concentration, it requires a standard action.  So, unless I'm missing/misinterpreting something, I don't see how Eanos could maintain concentration for a third round (this round) and also fire a shot.  Also, retroactively, it means that I'm uncertain how Eanos could double move last round, since he would have required a standard action to continue concentrating.  Sorry to drop this on you now, but it was Eanos' firing and concentrating that got me really thinking about it.

Feel free to set me straight if I've got something wrong here; I don't have much experience with spells with a duration of concentration.

Also, just FYI, if things stand as-is, Eanos' shot seriously wounds, but doesn't kill, the voidworm.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 15, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







Qik said:


> jkason, I'm a bit confused.  From the way I read detect evil, you have to concentrate for three rounds to be able to locate a creature's aura.  From what I understand about maintaining concentration, it requires a standard action.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Feel free to set me straight if I've got something wrong here; I don't have much experience with spells with a duration of concentration.




Ugh. No. I actually had no idea concentration actually required a standard action. I suppose I always assumed it was something like bardic music, where it was standard to cast, and a swift or free to keep concentrating. If I'd known, I never would have started the maneuver. And here I thought I'd found an actual use for that Inquisitor ability other than to take up space on the sheet. 

Totally my bad, though I have no idea how to actually fix the last two rounds given the realities. I guess just leave him where this round put him and we'll say he was having some kind of chaos-realm filled delusion from which he's now awakening. [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 15, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]No worries - I should have looked into it when you started casting it.

In looking over everything, Eanos' attack is successful (using his Determination ability) even without the Detect Chaos, so I'm fine just having him hit.  I'd certainly rather that than having to scrunch my brow looking for a more RAW way to resolve things.  Besides, Eanos basically sat out the last two rounds in an effort to set up his attack, so I think that's a fair trade.  [/sblock]
Spurred on by the hand of his god, Eanos' arrow flies past Maui's brow and cuts a deep wound across the body of the voidworm.  The creature remains air born for the time being, however.


----------



## jbear (Feb 16, 2012)

Maui backs away once more, his mind reeling from contact with the worm and the struggle to adjust to this strange plane of existence as Taniwha closes in for the kill, but out of sheer stubborness he keeps his mind in tact and even manages to focus long enough to attack the now badly wounded worm. But once more the creature dives and dances in the mist and remains out of harms way.

[sblock=Actions] Maui moves 5ft to L13 and Taniwha moves 5ft to K11
Taniwha full attacks, so does Maui
rolling...
hehehe ... at this rate the worm will have time to kill Maui after all!!
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 21 Current: 16 (4 non lethal  dmg)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: Shaken while in Entropic Plane: -2  to attacks, SThrows and skill checks

In Hand: Scimitar: +6; 1d6+4 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2, Obscuring Mist

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +3 CMD: 19 (23 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +8; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +8; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 16, 2012)

*OOC:*


That's tough luck on the concealment, jbear, but on the positive side, it makes me feel like I wasn't completely off base when I thought all the obscuring mist would help to toughen this encounter!


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 16, 2012)

Fulgrim whirls around, the mists still thick to one side. Seeing no others and hearing sounds from within the mist he charges in, making his way into the mist seeking out a target using instincts to guide him. Finding Maui falling back and attacking one of the worms in front of him, Fulgrim tries to get into position to attack, swinging his axe once again.

[sblock=OOC]

I am slightly confused where we are in the round, but I think Fulgrim can act again. If not, just insert where appropriate!  

Continue Rage. Move to K13. Not sure if a 13 hits, but I did the concealment check and damage roll just in case.

Raging, Power Attack -- 1d20+9=13
Concealment, Want Above 20 -- 1d100=24
Damage (if hit) -- 1d12+10=16
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41  
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 10/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

Treasure
1 potion of CLW

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 16, 2012)

Wading back into the thick of the fog, Fulgrim follows the sounds of Maui and Taniwha's struggle with the voidworm until their forms emerge and become clearer.  He makes a powerful swing at the creature with his great axe, but the voidworm's successful evasion continues, and the only thing the dwarf's axe is able to rend is fog.

[sblock=OOC]Fulgrim's attack misses; the voidworm has AC 19.

Apologies about the confusion re: the rounds; I sometimes avoid the standard "X & Y to act," since it can feel like I'm being pedantic, but I'm happy to be clearer about that going forward.

With that in mind: [MENTION=72304]Tark[/MENTION] to act (twice if he'd like, since he held his action last round), then the voidworm is up.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


Apologies to Tark, but I'd like to move this along.







Tamarel draws his bow and fires several shots at the voidworm, but he is unable to find his mark through the mist.  Sauvressa, meanwhile, moves closer to the fray, but her only attack slices errantly through the air.

The voidworm, meanwhile, turns its attention to Fulgrim, but all it's able to land is an ineffectual bite.

[sblock=OOC]Attacked for Tark - four misses (one due to the mist).  Voidworm moves into Fulgrim's square, full attacks, lands the bite (which deals 1 nonlethal damage, effectively 0 b/c of Fulgrim's DR).  Party up.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 18, 2012)

Fulgrim brushes aside the bite as he steps away and makes another swing at the worm-like being trying to split it in two.

[sblock=OOC]

5' step to L12

Raging, Power Attack -- 1d20+9=23
Miss chance, want higher than 20 -- 1d100=54
Damage -- 1d12+10=20
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41  
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 9/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

Treasure
1 potion of CLW

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 18, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I'm guessing Fulgrim just turned the voidworm into its own special kind of mist, but I'll hold off posting until results just to be safe.  [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 18, 2012)

Fulgrim's swing turns one voidworm into two, admittedly less-functioning ones, and the immediate threat to the party seems to have been dealt with.  The group begins to thread their way through the fog and the surrounding area to confirm their safety, but this process is interrupted by a cavernous sound of laughter, followed closely by the terrifying realization that their surroundings are losing cohesion...

The group comes-to to find themselves back in their original positions on the cart.  They quickly notice two things: a pile of hitherto non-extant items in the center of the wagon, and that both the stone and Phedilo are nowhere in sight.  Perhaps more disconcertingly, the bright sun and clear blue sky of an early morning Venza have been replaced by stars, distant torches, and a slivered moon: although seemingly gone for a few minutes, the entire day seems to have passed.

[sblock=OOC]That was a CR 5 encounter, so that's 1600 xp for the lot of you, or 400 apiece.  Details on the treasure rewards forthcoming.

Summary of your situation: you're back in the wagon, in the alley, pony still hitched, but it's night, and Phedilo and the stone are gone.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 18, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos swears as his head count comes up short. He whispers something into his cestus and it begins to glow. Holding the hand aloft, he scans the immediate area in blind hope.

"Is everyone all right?" he asks.

[sblock=ooc]Casting Light on Cestus.

Perception (1d20+9=19)

Not sure how the transition effects spell durations. Shield of Faith and Longstrider had 3 minute durations. Used about half a minute on each during the fight.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: Shield of Faith, AC now 19 (26/30 rounds)
(Fulgrim: Expeditious retreat 27/30 rounds)
Light (on cestus): 30 minutes

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow.

Arrows: 20/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 1/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 18, 2012)

Eanos peers into the gloom, but sees nothing besides abandoned alleyway.  Off in the distance, a cat meows, unseen.

[sblock=OOC]I decided to have the durations of active spells tied to your experience of time, so Eanos' spells, as well as Sauvressa's Mage Armor, remain active (let me know if there's anything I'm missing.)[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Feb 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


For the record I wasn't going to take any actions.  I figured by the time Temarel could do anythin someoen would have cut them to pieces.







Temarel looks about in confusion. "Damn!  And I stayed by that stone the whole time!"


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 18, 2012)

Fulgrim looks drained. His shoulders slump and he leans heavily against the cart as the others are scanning the area. He seems thrown off from the sudden changes in surroundings once again and is busy wiping the sweat from his eyes with the back of his arm. He allows himself a few moments to recover as the others take in the situation, his own disorientation and fatigue keeping him from doing the same.

[sblock=OOC]

Ending rage, now the fatigue rounds!

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 18, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]That's totally fine.  I had (apparently incorrectly) assumed that you might want to act after the voidworm became stubborn about going down, is all.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Feb 18, 2012)

"What twisted dream was that!? Te stone is mischief! And it has stolen Mr Huffling!"

Maui's head finally seems to clear as he returns  to a world his senses are familiar with.

"Maybe te stone turned  them very small and Mr Huffling is under te things in te pile here..."

Maui begins to search through the  pile of  objects that have appeared in the cart, searching every nook and  cranny thoroughly, shaking, poking and prying as he gently calls: "Mr Huffling? You in there?"

Halfway through what seems to be a fruitless search, he closes his eyes and prays: "Spirits guide my eyes..." He then carries on his search dogmatically, his  senses  refocused.

Meanwhile the cart rumbles on. 

[sblock=Actions] Maui will take 20 to search the objects for clues as to Phedelio's whereabouts. Perception +7 
Edit: Oh, and  cast Guidance as well for a +1 bonus = 28 total[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 21 Current: 16 (4 non lethal  dmg)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: Shaken while in Entropic Plane: -2  to attacks, SThrows and skill checks

In Hand: Scimitar: +6; 1d6+4 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2, Obscuring Mist

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +3 CMD: 19 (23 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +8; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +8; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 20, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos chuckles as Maui begins digging through the mound of objects. 

"One hopes he isn't underneath all of that," the red-haired man says, vaulting out of the cart and to the ground.

"He wasn't with us wherever that was, so whatever shifted us made him vulnerable--purposefully or not--to the folk he feared wanted the stone."

He lowers himself on one knee, then, holding his glowing cestus to provide the best light. With a whispered plea to Issolatha, he begins examining the area closest to the front of the cart.

[sblock=ooc]Not a whole lot of hope given city streets, but what the heck. Looking for trackable signs:

Survival + Guidance to track (1d20+9=23)[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: Shield of Faith, AC now 19 (3 minutes total)
(Fulgrim: Expeditious retreat (3 minutes total)
Light (on cestus): 30 minutes

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow.

Arrows: 20/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 1/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Feb 20, 2012)

Maui looks up from his work, trying to decipher Eanos' words.

"Do you mean you think Mr Huffling was stolen away while we were away? Then where is te stone?"

Maui gives Taniwha a friendly slap on the flank: "Find Mr Huffling's smell, Taniwha. And if you do then show us where he went. Kia hongi"

Taniwha begins to sniff around the  cart. Maui shows him to sniff where Phedilo was sat. At that the cheetahs ears prick up and he springs down from the cart (which if it was moving Maui pulls to a halt by grabbing the reigns) and begins to sniff about the place.
Maui returns to his search.

[sblock=ooc] Since Maui is taking 20 to search the objects for clues, Taniwha will take just as long to search for Phedilo's scent which would give him a 25 Survival DC or a 21 perception DC, I forget which is needed for scent ability [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry about the delay.  By the time I had a chance to make a post yesterday, the site was down for maintenance, and work + Mardi Gras traffic = getting home later than usual today.







 Maui's search through the newly-present pile reveals the presence of the entropic kobolds' gear, some oddly glittering gems, and two unusual-looking dark blue stones, each stricken with a noticeable crack, but no huffling.  Maui scans the area, noting no sign of a struggle, although footprints abound.  With Eanos' help, they're able to deduce that all of the tracks were made by the same being, a small-sized creature - Phedilo? - and that the tracks lead back to the door they came out of.  

[sblock=OOC]Not to be a hard case, jbear, but I'm not sure if I buy Maui's ability to articulate to Taniwha to look for Phedilo.  I'm sure Maui could present Taniwha with a scent and ask him to locate that, but unless he has something on his person which would strongly smell of Phedilo, Taniwha couldn't confirm that the prints are Milo's.

In any case, there's one pair of prints, and they seem to lead back into the shop.

Treasure: 2 small leather armors (20 gp), 2 small spears (4 gp), 2 small slings, gemstones worth 436 gp, and the two unidentified cracked stones.[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Feb 21, 2012)

Sauvressa stalks around absentmindedly stabbing the places where the entropic creatures were as if expecting this to be some chaos creature trick.

Temarel simply makes a quick deduction and rushes back in the door. "Phedilo!  Phedilo!  Are you well!"

At the sound of Temarel's concern Sauvressa srushes to his side with her wicked weapon in hand.


----------



## jbear (Feb 21, 2012)

Maui growls. "He's not here. "  His interest completely lost in the objects which have failed to reveal anything of interest Maui jumps down from the wagon. 

"No stone ... no Mr Huffling ... Where to now? Te Hall of Heroes for a drink?

Seeing Taniwha's disinterest in the scent that Maui had commanded him to take and resigned to his cheetah's disobediance, he seems quite serious.









*OOC:*


 No worries. I figured that I could Handle Taniwha to pick up a scent from where  Phedelio was sitting and then follow it. I didn't think it was too infeasible. But sweet as ... footprints it is.


----------



## jkason (Feb 21, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos hang his head a moment when he's managed to read the tracks. He points to the door Temarel has just run in.

"Only one set of tracks, and that's the way they head," he confirms. "Here's hoping our little friend just got tired of waiting for us to pop back up, eh?"

The inquisitor stands and moves to join the summoner in the doorway, hoping he's correct and Phedilo is alone again in his quarters.

[sblock=ooc]No identifying for now (and, honestly, Eanos' Spellcraft is pretty sub-par), until Eanos is sure Phedilo is all right. Heading back inside, it seems.  [/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: Shield of Faith, AC now 19 (3 minutes total)
(Fulgrim: Expeditious retreat (3 minutes total)
Light (on cestus): 30 minutes

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow.

Arrows: 20/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 1/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 21, 2012)

Fulgrim seems to recover as the others search for the tracks, coming back to awareness and sense of happiness being back in the normal world. Seeing Temarel and Eanos move back into, he grabs his axe and follows them in.


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41  
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 9/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

Treasure
1 potion of CLW

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 22, 2012)

Tamarel opens the door and promptly collides chest-to-head with the object of their search, knocking Phedilo squarely onto his rear.

"Master Tamarel!  Master Eanos!  Thank heavens you're alright!"  

Phedilo lifts himself up off the ground in as dignified a manner as he can manage and dusts himself off.  "When the stone took you, I feared the worst - for all I knew, whatever had happened was permanent!  I'm so glad to see you made it back...and apparently in the same form in which you left!"

All in a tither, the halfling almost seems to have forgotten the purpose of the group's presence in the first place.

[sblock=OOC]There were a lot of ways I could have gone with this, of course, but I decided to opt for the most straight-ahead version.  Or did I....  [/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Feb 22, 2012)

Maui binks. He blinks again.

"Mr Huffling!! You are not small! Yes you are! But big small, not teeny tiny small! And te stone?"


----------



## Qik (Feb 22, 2012)

To his credit, Phedilo manages to brush aside Maui's commentary on his height.  "Ah, yes, the stone.  It is safe.  After my initial shock at your disappearance, I hurried to bring it back upstairs where it is safe."

"Not to rush you all, as I can only imagine where you have been and what you've been through - and I must say, I look forward to hearing the details at a future date, I would be quite curious to hear where the stone took you - but if you're alright, which you certainly seem to be, then I must say I feel rather pressed to continue on with our initial endeavor.  At this point, we are well past our scheduled rendezvous with the transport ship, and every minute that passes is a minute more that the Ears may reach us."  

It's clear that the halfling is eager to continue, but his decorum seems to dictate that he check to ensure that the group is properly composed and ready to continue, rather than force the issue.


----------



## jbear (Feb 22, 2012)

Maui's eyes glaze over around 'it's safe'.

While Phedelio gathers himself and the stone Maui gets back in the cart,  calling Taniwha to him. His skin still stinging from the contact with the worms he calls out in his hard tongue for Tane to lessen his discomfort.

When Phedelio returns Maui's eyes narrow. Something nagging at the back of his mind, though he doesn't know what.

[sblock=Actions] Maui casts CLW on himself
And studies Phedelio momnetarily with Sense Motive [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 21 Current: 21
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: 

In Hand: Scimitar: +6; 1d6+4 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x1 1xCLW USED, Obscuring Mist

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +3 CMD: 19 (23 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +8; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +8; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 22, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"You have the stone?" Eanos says, baffled. "But, the stone was with us, on the chaos plane. It even ... well, it laughed at me is the best I've got. Then it up and vanished when we got back here."

Eanos groans.

"Plane talk gives me a headache," he says, then shakes it off.

"Okay, fine. Let's get this show on the road," the inquisitor says, clearly unnerved by the whole experience. When Phedilo and the stone are in the same room, he even focuses his gods-given gifts to make sure he's not missing something.

[sblock=actions]Perception and Sense Motive (amplified by Silver Tongued Haggler) to see if he can determine that Phedilo and the stone are untampered with.

Yes, he's trying to use Sense Motive on a rock. 

Perception; Silver Tongue Sense Motive (1d20+9=18, 1d20+12=19)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: Shield of Faith, AC now 19 (3 minutes total)
(Fulgrim: Expeditious retreat (3 minutes total)
Light (on cestus): 30 minutes

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow.

Arrows: 20/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 1/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 22, 2012)

Phedilo's eyebrows arch visibly at Eanos' words.  As he leads the group back to his concealed storeroom, he says, "You mean to say the stone was with you as well?  And you were in the entropic realm?  Very interesting.  It appears as though the stone must have some sort of duel existence, both here and on the entropic plane, and at the same time..."  

Phedilo continues to muse aloud on the possible light the group's recent experience with the stone would shed on the object as the group repeats their method for transporting the stone: Phedilo casts his spell to create a moving platform underneath the stone, and the group files out into the alleyway, keeping watch, as Phedilo maneuvers the stone into the cart.  As the group gets ready to depart, Maui and Eanos study Phedilo and the stone discretely.

[sblock=Maui]Maui has a hard time passing judgment on Phedilo one way or another, so for now, his suspicions linger, unconfirmed.[/sblock][sblock=Eanos]Eanos senses nothing amiss with Phedilo, and feels confident that the halfling is being entirely truthful, both in his telling of events on his end as well as his concern for the group whilst they were gone. 

As for the stone: Eanos notices right away that the shape of the stone seems to have shifted, but otherwise, he can discern nothing.  Trying to read this stone is no more successful than trying to read any other.  He can only hope that it's gone back to being dormant.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Feel free to take any preparatory actions; otherwise, I'll push things along soon.  FYI, Sauvressa's Mage Armor is still running, but all other magic that was cast has expired by this point.

Also,  @jbear , just to make sure we're clear: Maui suffered nonlethal damage (I'd have to go back and look, but it was on the order of 4 pts or so).  I'm fine if you want to heal it, but just wanted to make sure we were on the same page before you burned a spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Feb 22, 2012)

"Well wasn't such already determined?  Temarel says as if this isn't entirely surprising.  You said yourself that it's essentially a piece of the material corrupted by the entropic.  By definition it exists in duality."


----------



## Qik (Feb 22, 2012)

Phedilo stammers in slight surprise at Tamarel's willingness to engage on the subject; he seems to be more used to lecturing an only half-listening, half-willing audience than to discussion with another informed principle.  "Well, yes, of course, it makes sense in theory, but as always with matters of the other planes, it's still another matter to receive perceptual confirmation.  Until now, there was no way to be certain that the stone's duality would manifest itself as existing in two locations simultaneously."

Phedilo stops himself, looking warily at the stone, this morning's events all too present in his mind.


----------



## jkason (Feb 22, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]I'm assuming the light Eanos cast on returning is still going, though? Or did it take a full half hour to get things ready to leave again? No worries if it did. It's an orison, so he can re-cast when needed.

Actually, what's illumination on the Venzan streets along this path like at night? If it's reasonably well-lit, he'll probably dismiss the light so as not to make too shiny a target of himself.[/sblock]

Eanos closes his eyes a moment, his 'plane talk headache' clearly worsening, but says no more. Instead he tries to clear his head by concentrating on the more mundane task of guarding the cart as the party prepares to depart again.

[sblock=actions]Return to same place as before in cart, longbow at the ready.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

Conditions: Light (on cestus): 27 minutes

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow.

Arrows: 20/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/1 Remaining *Determination:* 1/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (2/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Feb 22, 2012)

Maui's head begins to hurt as he tries to keep up with the conversation. all that really sinks in is that the stone is in two places at the same time.

Pointing his finger at the stone he threatens: "Just behave. Two times behave! Any more mischief and Maui will find a way to put te boot in your stony behind!"

[sblock=Clarification] I don't really know what the implications of non lethal HPs are. I had just guessed that if I dropped to zero I would be unconscious, not dying and that they heal faster when I rest. I'll look up the rules and get my head around it

EDIT: okay so 1 HP per hour. Only 30mins have passed so far right? Okay, I'll try my luck  and hold off on healing Maui. I'll just keep that dice roll for when/if I use CLW later on.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 21 Current: 21
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: 

In Hand: Scimitar: +6; 1d6+4 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2, Obscuring Mist

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 22 Current: 23 (4 non lethal damage)
CMB: +3 CMD: 19 (23 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +8; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +8; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 22, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I figured I'd forget something.  :\  Eanos' light is still going.  

As far as illumination: I would say that it varies along the route, with some areas being normal light and others being dim.  For now, I would consider the area where the cart is to be dim light.  If you'd like, we could just say Eanos will snuff the light when its not necessary and recast when moving into dimmer areas.

[MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION]: Here's the relevant text, if you need it.  Basically, if your current HP drops to equal or less the amount of nonlethal damage you have, you're staggered.  It's calculated separately from lethal damage, so Maui is at full HP, and has taken whatever amount of nonlethal damage (I have the number somehwere - it's 3-4 or so).  Just let me know what you decide as far as the healing.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 22, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







Qik said:


> If you'd like, we could just say Eanos will snuff the light when its not necessary and recast when moving into dimmer areas.




Sounds perfect. Thanks much. [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 23, 2012)

As the group files back into the wagon, slightly wary of the stone's potential for intrusion once again, Phedilo goes to lock the shop door in preparation for their journey.  It's just then that the group hears a strident voice call out from the alley opposite the cart: there's a flash, and then a wolfish form emerges out of the darkness, barreling recklessly towards the cart.  Before the group even has a chance to react, the wolf-creature sets itself upon Fulgrim, biting and clawing the dwarf with uncanny speed.

[sblock=Spellcraft DC 17]The spell cast was Haste.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Cue evil GM music...

The wolf creature attacks Fulgrim, landing a bite for 9 damage and a claw for 5.  After Fulgrim's DR, that's 12 damage.

I posted the Spellcraft DC to identify the spell that was cast, but feel free to make any other attempts to observe or identify as well.

Also, even though some of you are in the cart and some are not, I'm just going to treat the entire area as normal terrain, and the cart grants no cover/concealment/etc.  Otherwise, if there was an advantage or disadvantage to being in the cart, I'd have to make a mostly-arbitrary decision as to who was and was not in it when the ambush occurred.  

Wolf-creature's AC is currently 17, which includes a -2 for coming out of a charge.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Feb 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Was that a surprise round? Do we roll initiative? Or are we just acting last?

Not that it matters ... Maui couldn't hit a barn  door. Thank you for your friendly Evil DM advice not to heal btw ;p







Maui pushes past the angel to leap out of the front  of the cart as he draws his blade and moves behind the wolf-creature to slash at its back.

"Ka mate Taniwha!" he barks, and the cheetah responds, dropping down from the cart gracefully and moving into attack the creature from the other side.

[sblock=Actions] Move: C10->C8 ->E8 -> F9 to flank with Fulgrim
Free Draw Scimitar 
Maui Attacks with Scimitar
Swift Action: Handle Animal: attack

Taniwha moves to E11
Bite attack
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 21 Current: 20 (4 non lethal damage)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: 

In Hand: Scimitar: +6; 1d6+4 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2, Obscuring Mist

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 23 Current: 23 
CMB: +3 CMD: 19 (23 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +8; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +8; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 23, 2012)

Fulgrim shouts in pain as the wolf's claws and bite draw blood. He flies into action as his instincts take over, the familiar tenseness falling across his form as he makes a swing at the wolf.

[sblock=OOC]
Enter Rage, Power Attack the Wolf.

1d20+9=25
1d12+10=12
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 29  *(RAGING:  47  Current: 35)*
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 8/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

Treasure
1 potion of CLW

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 23, 2012)

The creature staggers under the weight of Fulgrim's blow, and it's all it can do not to collapse on the ground.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the possible confusion.  They had surprise and won initiative, but, truth be told, I forgot to take their surprise round actions.  Oh well - I'm not going to retcon that, and I don't really think they needed an extra action, anyway.  

jbear, I'm sorry if it appears like I was trying to trick you - that certainly wasn't my intent.  I was just making sure you were clear that most of the damage Maui had taken was nonlethal.  

The creature is currently at 0 HP, and is staggered and disabled.  Eanos and Tamarel to act, then the baddies are up.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 23, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos swears.

"Our attackers just got really fast from whoever the caster is! We're not outrunning them, and expect them to strike twice as often as you're used to!" he calls out as warning to the others.

Eanos pulls a sheaf of parchment from his belt pouch, whispering a plea to Issolatha. As in the chaos realm, the parchment turns to a dust which spreads about him as a protection.

"And if you can show me where I can hurt them most, Lady, I'll be sure to make the most of that secret," he adds under his breath. Indeed, there seems to be the faintest sound of a woman's voice on the wind, though the words are impossible to make out. Still, Eanos smirks and raises his bow.

[sblock=ooc]Spellcraft, Perception, and Know: Dungeoneering checks below:

Spellcraft (1d20+4=19)

Perception; Know: Dungeon (1d20+9=19, 1d20+4=6)

Standard action: Cast Shield of Faith (+2 Deflection to AC for 3 minutes)
Swift action: Activate Destruction Judgment (+1 all weapon damage rolls this combat).

Move: If it's okay, I'm going to hold this for now, pending results of the Perception check.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

*Conditions:* Shield of Faith (+2 AC) (30/30 rounds)
Destruction Judgement (+1 weapon damage rolls until end of combat)
Light (on cestus): 27 minutes

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow.

Arrows: 20/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 0/1 Remaining *Determination:* 1/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (1/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Feb 23, 2012)

"There's another caster about!"  Temarel says as he readies a spell of his own.


Without hesistation sauvressa begins singing and then flailing about uselessly at the creature.

[sblock=Actions]Sauvressa will attack with glaive then 5ft shift forward to complete full attakc with her remaining natural attacks.  Temarel will move to C8 and then ready an action to cast grease either at or in the path of the first non-ally that comes within sight.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]
Temarel
Initiative: +5
AC: 17 (14 without shield/flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17 Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Comp. Longbow
Summons Left: 5/day
Spells Slots Remaining: 1st: 4

Sauvressa
Initiative: +1
AC: 15 (14 without shield/flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 29 Current: 29
CMB: +7 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Masterwork Glaive
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 25, 2012)

The group moves in a coordinated blur around the wolf-creature, variously attacking, spellcasting, and preparing themselves for the appearance of another.  In their first barrage, only Fulgrim manages to land a blow, causing the creature to stagger but not to drop.  

[sblock=Eanos]Eanos has never before seen or heard of a creature quite like this, but the glowing rune on its forehead - in the shape of an ear - catches his eye at once.  He has no doubt that it is the mark of the creature's bond with its master.








*OOC:*


I decided to count Eanos' spellcraft roll towards identifying the purpose of the mark on its forehead.





[/sblock]
As the sextet regroups, they hear a shout in a language they don't understand.  The wolf-creature retreats, its defensive withdrawal preventing an attack from Fulgrim but unable to protect itself from Maui or Sauvressa.  The druid swings, misses, as does the eidolon, but the wolf is unable to retreat further, and it collapses from the effort of trying to withdraw.

The group hears a second yell from the same voice, and this time the air whirls around them briefly, coalescing into four identical-looking dogs.  The creatures attack fiercely, but only one of them manages to strike successfully, landing a nasty bite on Fulgrim.

From his position near the door, Phedilo is mesmerized by the sudden  outbreak of violence; near-frozen, he takes a step backward from the  shop door, clearly in shock.

[sblock=OOC]First off, I apologize again for a delayed update: this time it was a dying laptop cable + work/double date + the birth of my nephew (!).  Also, while I'm thinking about it, I'm going to be traveling in the latter half of next week, so I may be slow to post from Thursday to Monday.  It might not end up being an issue, but I wanted to mention it just in case.

There's a lot to address & summarize, so I'll do my best.

jkason, feel free to take a free move action from your last turn, which, if you do, we would consider to have happened before the casting of the summon monster spell.

Tark - I'm not sure if Sauvressa can execute both claw attacks with a glaive in her hand.  One's fine, but I'm not sure of both.  Doesn't change anything this time, obviously, but I wanted to mention it.  Feel free to explain why this isn't actually an issue.  Also, I'm not quite sure how to resolve Tam's readied action in regards to the Grease.  I suppose you can choose to cast it on either Dog 2 or Dog 4, since the others would have to include one of your allies in the square.  Let me know.

Wolf creature attempts a withdrawal, avoiding Fulgrim's AoO, but fails the acrobatics check for Maui and Sauvressa.  Both miss on their attacks, but it stops the wolf's movement.  The creature is also now dying, since it executed a standard action, and is therefore helpless.

It doesn't take a successful spellcraft check to know that four dogs were summoned.  Three miss on their attacks, one hits Fulgrim for 7 damage (adjusted to include his DR).   Fulgrim now has an HP of 28.  Dogs have an AC of 13.

Go to town, gang.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Feb 25, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Sauvressa's "claws" are on her feet.  Consider them kicks.  Or flailing about uselessly with the attack rolls shes been making.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 25, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Got it.  Sorry, I've heard of that, but it didn't cross my mind in this particular instance, for whatever reason.

Just let me know about the Grease.[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Feb 26, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Just slap Wolf 1 with it.  Plans have changed now that Temarel's got an eerie feeling of what we're dealing with which changes plans considerably.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 26, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]







Qik said:


> jkason, feel free to take a free move action from your last turn, which, if you do, we would consider to have happened before the casting of the summon monster spell.




Nah, it's fine. I was really only holding it in case he caught sight of a new target, which he didn't. I assume the summoner would have been inclined to dump a dog in threat range of Eanos either way, so I'll keep him close to the others for now[/sblock]

Eanos backs up a step from the dog nearly on top of him. As he does so, he calls out, "The wolf has a summoner's rune! silver to sweetbreads he's masked himself nearby."

"Wash away the secrets, lady," Eanos whispers, holding one hand out. The air above the eastern clearing of the alley ripples, and there is the brief gurgle as if from a brook, then water drenches the area east of the inquisitor.

[sblock=Actions]*Move:* 5' step to C12
*Standard:* Cast Create Water. Eanos can create 6 gallons of the stuff. Trying to cover as much of the area from, let's say 14 and to the right as that will allow. Hoping to outline any figures briefly and / or provide puddles that will give away movement through those squares.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

*Conditions:* Shield of Faith (+2 AC) (30/30 rounds)
Destruction Judgement (+1 weapon damage rolls until end of combat)
Light (on cestus): 27 minutes

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow.

Arrows: 20/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 0/1 Remaining *Determination:* 1/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (1/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 26, 2012)

Eanos frowns when his watery conjuration reveals no trace of their enemy; his choice of location seems to have missed its mark.

[sblock=OOC]Great idea, jk, just in the wrong spot...

Tark: not trying to drag this out unnecessarily, but could you give me coordinates for the Grease?  I can't see a way to get Dog 1 within a 10 ft square without trapping an ally as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Feb 26, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I misread your earlier post.  Smack dog 2 with it.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Feb 26, 2012)

Maui howls: "Someone is using nasty magic upon  us!"

Both he and Taniwha attack the dogs bitterly.

[sblock=Actions] Attack basically... vs dog 3: total 9 dmg
 [MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION] I wanted to xp you for your use for create water but sadly I must spread ... very cool! 

Sheesh ... Maui is still obviously traumatised from his visit to another plane ...[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 26, 2012)

Fulgrim continues to press his attack at the nearest threats though the cries of magic being at play rise up from his companions. He makes a another short chop of his axe at the nearest dog.

[sblock=OOC]

Fulgrim, continues his rage, attacks nearest dog still standing via power attack.

Attack -- 1d20+9=29
Crit Confirm -- 1d20+9=26
Critical Damage -- 3d12+30=44
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41  
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 8/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

Treasure
1 potion of CLW

[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Feb 26, 2012)

Sensing a pointless melee Temarel calls to sauvressa.

"Sauvressa!  Where's the spell casting coming from?"









*OOC:*


Taking a free action right now to try and pin point where the spellcasting and the orders are coming from.


----------



## Qik (Feb 26, 2012)

As Tamarel conjures up a slick film of grease which brings one of the dogs crashing down, Fulgrim, Maui, and Taniwha set into their newest opponents.  Still disoriented, Maui is unable to land a blow, but his animal companion more than makes up for this, laying into its target with fierce abandon.  Not to be outdone, the raging Fulgrim makes short work of his own target, halving the dog in one mighty swing.  

Tamarel and Sauvressa, meanwhile, strain their senses in an attempt to pinpoint the location of the source of all these opponents, but despite their perceptiveness, they are unable to locate any definite trace of the unseen summoner.

[sblock=OOC]Fulgrim is a beast.  Just an observation.  

Dog 3 is moderately wounded, Dog 1 is now rat food, and Dog 2 is currently prone, due to the Grease.  Taniwha's trip attempt fails (CMD 21 vs trip), as does Tamarel & Sauvressa's perception checks vs the summoner's stealth.

Tamarel & Sauvressa to act for this round, and then the baddies.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Feb 26, 2012)

"I cannot find him beloved!"  Sauvressa  calls as she hacks into wolf flesh.

"We need to find him or refine our strategy!  He can keep summoning things like this all day!"  Temarel focuses his senses and tries to pinpoint the caster.

[sblock]Sauvressa will full attack the wolf in front of her.  If it drops in the first attack she will move to G10.

Temarel will 5ft shift to D8 and cast detect magic facing west and start concentrating.[/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats]
Temarel
Initiative: +5
AC: 17 (14 without shield/flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17 Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Comp. Longbow
Summons Left: 5/day
Spells Slots Remaining: 1st: 4

Sauvressa
Initiative: +1
AC: 19 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 29 Current: 29
CMB: +7 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Masterwork Glaive
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


disregard second claw 1 attack.


----------



## Qik (Feb 26, 2012)

As Tamarel begins to sift through the magical energies swirling before him, his guardian fells the summoned dog before her.  Its fallen companion attempts to rise from Tamarel's grease puddle, but the watchful Fulgrim is ready, axe in hand, and his swing sends the creature to its grave.  The remaining dog bites fitfully at Maui, but is unable to land its strike.  

The group hears an angry utterance, and the wolf creature first shimmers, and then evaporates before their eyes.  They're able to localize the sound to the western end of the alleyway, but in the time takes to process this fact, the creature could very well have moved.

[sblock=OOC]Sauvressa downs her dog (both strikes being necessary to do so), and Fulgrim downs the greased one on a successful AoO.  The remaining dog's bite misses.  The wolf-creature is dismissed by its master.

Just as an FYI, the reason you're having such a hard time pinpointing the invisible foe is b/c he's casting, and then moving.

Edit: also, [MENTION=21076]IronWolf[/MENTION], I think you missed deducting a round from Fulgrim's rage last round.  Not to be uber-police-y...  

PCs are up.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 26, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]

[MENTION=6673727]Qik[/MENTION], you are right. It seems my dropboxed file didn't update or I neglected to save since my last post so it had the old stats. The mini-stats I posted didn't even have the hit point adjustments I had made in a previous post. Sorry about that, I will get my mini-stats fixed for my next post.

[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Feb 27, 2012)

Maui aware  that the dogs aren't the real danger but lacking any bright ideas on how to reveal the summoner's  presence  he decides to set into something solid. Maui moves around the dog who snarls and snaps at him. He calls Taniwha who closes in on the other side. Once more they set to their work together with blade and  fang.

[sblock=Actions] Maui moves to G7 provoking an AoO. 
Handle Animal: Attack
Taniwha straight move to G9
and both attack
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 21 Current: 20 (+4 non lethal damage)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: 

In Hand: Scimitar: +6; 1d6+4 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2, Obscuring Mist

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 23 Current: 23 
CMB: +3 CMD: 19 (23 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +8; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +8; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 27, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]







Qik said:


> Great idea, jk, just in the wrong spot...




heh. No worries. Was a blind choice, so didn't expect it to work on the first try. If I understand the spell right, though, the water stays there for a while, so if he moves to that side of the alley, we should see some tell-tale splashing. YMMV.[/sblock]

Keep an eye on the puddles, folks," Eanos offers as he vaults over the wagon to Tamerel's side. The archer whispers his plea to Issolatha again, this time pointing to the end of the alley they've determined had the caster's voice. Again, the air quavers, and after the sound of a babbling brook finishes, another downpour falls, this time on the opposite end of the alley.

[sblock=actions]*Move:* to C8
*Standard:* Create Water, this time on the other end of the alley. Say, column 6 and to the left as far as we can cover / puddle with 6 gallons.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

*Conditions:* Shield of Faith (+2 AC) (29/30 rounds)
Destruction Judgement (+1 weapon damage rolls until end of combat)
Light (on cestus): 27 minutes

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow.

Arrows: 20/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 0/1 Remaining *Determination:* 1/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (1/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 28, 2012)

Maui manages to deflect the summoned dog's attack with his shield as he maneuvers his way around the creature.  Taniwha closes in from the other side, and the pair attack in a well-rehearsed tandem.  The dog fails to choose which side to defend against, and, in consequence, both are able to land their attacks, with Taniwha's sending the dog sprawling.

Meanwhile, Eanos hops the cart in one fluid motion and summons another downpour of water.  The group watches eagerly, but the water fails to reveal either form or footprint.  

[sblock=OOC]Both Maui and Taniwha hit.  I do believe flank gets added to CMB, which means the dog is currently prone (the intent of the blue circle), and moderately damaged.  As stated, no one saw any evidence of the summoner in Eanos' water-casting.

The crass blue squares indicate where the water leveled out to.

Tamarel/Sauvressa and Fulgrim to act, then its the baddies' turn.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 28, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos looks frantically to both sets of pooled water. 

"Either he's running, or .... " Eanos mutters to himself, then his eyes go wide. "Phedilo! Get inside and lock the door!" he calls out with obvious worry and agitation.

[sblock=ooc]I'm assuming this doesn't break the rounds since talking is a free action.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 28, 2012)

Eanos' words snap Phedilo out of his conflict-induced paralysis.  Without word, the halfling hurriedly pulls open the door, launches himself inside, and then slams it shut, followed by an audible click of the lock.

[sblock=OOC]Fine by me.  I figured it was fair enough to have Phedilo act right away, considering he hasn't done so in the last round or two.

Fulgrim and Tam/Sauv still to act.[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Feb 29, 2012)

Temarel will continue concentrating.

Sauvressa will move to E8 and chop the dog to bits.


[sblock=Ministats]
Temarel
Initiative: +5
AC: 17 (14 without shield/flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17 Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Comp. Longbow
Summons Left: 5/day
Spells Slots Remaining: 1st: 4

Sauvressa
Initiative: +1
AC: 19 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 29 Current: 29
CMB: +7 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Masterwork Glaive
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 29, 2012)

Fulgrim moves towards the water to the west, axe in hand shouting out "Watch yer step dere magicy one, I'll be cuttin' ye down with me axe!"

[sblock=OOC]

Fulgrim moves to E7. He will be watching the water for any signs of steps and ready an action to attack any square with footsteps in it. He will also listen for sounds of casting.

Perception -- 1d20+7=23

[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 22  *(RAGING: 47  Current: 28)*
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 6/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

Treasure
1 potion of CLW

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 29, 2012)

No sooner has Fulgrim finished shouting out his threats then the caster responds with a yell of his own.  The air around the group swirls momentarily once again, and once more, the forms of four vicious-looking hounds condense from nothingness and begin their assault, two each setting upon Fulgrim and Sauvressa.  The angelic eidolon manages to deflect both attacks with ease, but, in his rage, Fulgrim is unable to defend against either: the first hound's bite opens another wound on the dwarf, and the second's sends him tumbling to the ground.

Tamarel continues his task of detecting the magical auras around him, keeping surprisingly cool in the face of all the chaos.

[sblock=Fulgrim]Fulgrim is certain that the caster was standing at D -2 when he cast the spell.[/sblock][sblock=Tamarel]Tamarel detects eight auras, all of which are faint.  He assumes the party is responsible for five of these (Eanos' three spells and his two), and that the other three are the caster's haste and summonings.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Sauvressa kills the remaining dog from the first summon monster spell.

The summoner summons four more dogs: two attack Sauvressa and miss, two attack Fulgrim and both hit, for a total of 15 damage after his DR.  Fulgrim is also tripped, and is currently prone (the purpose of the triangle).

Party up.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 29, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]

Did you figure in the +4 to my CMD for defending against being tripped? Dwarven Racial bonus.

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 29, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]My apologies - I did not.  In that case, Fulgrim was *not* tripped.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 29, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
Good to be the dwarf!  Thanks Qik, I'll be posting later tonight...
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 29, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"I'm going to root you out, Whisperer, and I'm going to plant an arrow in your thrice-damned ear!" Eanos says, dancing out of the way of the new dogs. He brings his senses to bear, hoping to get some sense of where the slippery blighter is casting from, ready at this point to fire at anything he feels is a decent guess.

[sblock=actions]*Free*: 5' step to C9
*Move*erception check, focusing on puddles / listening for casting:

Perception (1d20+9=26)

*Standard*: Conditional / held action. Since there are factors that change this, I'll post both scenarios (and roll for them) to try not to delay anything: 

(1) If Eanos sees signs that reasonably suggest a square (either splash / divot in a puddle or hears the sound of casting), he'll fire. That may mean his action's held until the enemy's turn, but I'm okay with that (especially if it forces a concentration check on the bugger.  ).

Longbow attack; damage (w/ Justice Inquisition); Miss chance (1d20+6=17, 1d8+2=9, 1d100=63)

(2) If any of the dogs move to attack Eanos before he can pinpoint the caster (really should have thought better of it and cast Prot from Evil instead of SoF when this started. D'oh!), he'll instead attack them with his cestus.

Cestus attack; Damage (w/ Justice Inquisition) (1d20+3=14, 1d4+2=6)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

*Conditions:* Shield of Faith (+2 AC) (28/30 rounds)
Destruction Judgement (+1 weapon damage rolls until end of combat)
Light (on cestus): 27 minutes

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow.

Arrows: 20/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 0/1 Remaining *Determination:* 1/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (1/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 29, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Off to catch my flight shortly, but I just wanted to note that I already rolled perception checks for everyone to pinpoint the dwarf this round.  Still, I'll take your roll, jk.[/sblock][sblock=Eanos]Eanos is able to pinpoint the sound of the casting to D -2.[/sblock]

Thinking he's pinpointed the caster, Eanos fires a shot into the alley, but it sails harmlessly into the far wall, unobstructed.


----------



## Tark (Mar 1, 2012)

Focusing on the haste aura Temarel's eyes narrows as he attempts to catch him.  Surrounded by enemies and mostly left to her own devices Sauvressa's celestial song goes into a crescendo of fury and righteous zeal as she shreds one dog after another.

[sblock=OOC]Temarel will 5ft shift east and away from the dog and continue concentrating.  Sauvressa will use her natural attacks on dog 1 then 5ft shift up in temarel's place and smack dog 3 with her glaive[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]
Temarel
Initiative: +5
AC: 17 (14 without shield/flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17 Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Comp. Longbow
Summons Left: 5/day
Spells Slots Remaining: 1st: 4

Sauvressa
Initiative: +1
AC: 19 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 29 Current: 29
CMB: +7 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Masterwork Glaive
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 1, 2012)

Maui howls in fury as more hounds appear. "Te dogs come back! Where is te magic man who calls them?!?"

(Before Sauvressa moves) Taking a step in behind the hound Maui unleashes his frustration out upon its exposed back, and Taniwha snaps at its throat and claws at its eyes.

[sblock=Actions] Maui takes a 5ft step to G8 and attacks hound at F8
Taniwha attacks the same one (Full attack)

I posted at the same time as Tark so I took the liberty to assume Maui was able to go first and make the most of the momentary flank bonus  Feel free to revoke this liberty 
Total damage dealt: 18
[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Mar 2, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]So, I think I'm still confused about natural attacks and when they count as secondary and so on.  I have sauvressa's claws as secondary but my understanding is that they are in fact primary atacks and so do full damage (adding two to the damage rolls above) but with the weapon swing they have a -5 attack.  Am I right?  Can someone correct me on this?[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 2, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]My sense is that what you're saying is right, Tark: the use of a weapon downgrades the natural attacks to secondary in terms of the attack roll, but doesn't affect the damage.  I could of course always be wrong, though.

No time to do a proper post, unfortunately.  [MENTION=21076]IronWolf[/MENTION] still to act, in any case, then the baddies.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 2, 2012)

Attacked by two dogs appearing from the air around him, their bites drawing blood that runs freely Fulgrim makes a mighty overhanded chop at one, seeking to drive it down into the ground in one blow. Fulgrim then steps forward to help give an advantage to one of his friends.

[sblock=OOC]

Sorry for my delayed post. Been a bit of a crazy week.

Attack the dog at D6. 5' step to E6 to set up flanking for someone.

Raging, Power Attack -- 1d20+9=19
Damage -- 1d12+10=22

[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 7  *(RAGING: 47  Current: 13)*
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 5/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

Treasure
1 potion of CLW

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 2, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]No worries, IronWolf, just making sure you were aware.  I'm still in the midst of travel time-suck-ery, but might get a shot at an update this afternoon or tomorrow.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 6, 2012)

As Maui, Taniwha, Sauvressa, and Fulgrim assault the latest summons with abandon, Tamarel smiles as the magical auras before him snap into definite focus.

[sblock=Tamarel and Sauvressa]Before he is knocked prone, Tamarel can make out a diminished form, presumably the caster, at E0.

Sauvressa is able to tell the caster casts from that square, but he moved back a step to E -1 after he cast.[/sblock]

The group makes a dent in the numbers of their assailants, but even as they whittle them down, the hidden caster throws another wave in their direction.  Four more dogs materialize and lay into the group: Tamarel is bitten, breaking his concentration, Taniwha is gashed, and Fulgrim goes down.[sblock=OOC]First off, thanks for your patience everyone.  It was a busy weekend, and I didn't feel like trying to sluff in a post with so much going on right now.

Resolved Actions: Fulgrim and Maui/Taniwha manage to kill hounds 2 and 4.  Sauvressa lands a claw on Dog 1 for minor damage, but otherwise misses.

Problem: Tamarel can't step east because the pony's there.  He can't step northeast, because Eanos stepped there.  Stepping anywhere else keeps him threatened by the dogs, although I rolled a concentration check for him and he passed, so he continues concentrating on the Detect Magic before the baddies go.  Rather than hold things up, I just chose a place for him to step.  If it's a huge problem, let me know and we'll discuss a retcon, but in the interest of moving the game forward, I wanted to make a decision and have the baddies act.

Baddies actions: Caster summons, dogs attack.  Fulgrim takes 15 damage, which stops his rage and puts him at -8, Tamarel takes 9 damage, loses his concentration, and is knocked prone, and Taniwha takes 7 damage.

PCs up.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Mar 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


Ye gods I don't think you could have picked a worse place to step.  Could I have stepped south east?  Or would I still get about that many dogs on me?  The whole point was not to have three dogs ripping into me.







Free Action:
Sauvressa calls out in verse and points with her glaive directly at a point in the alley _pointing at E1_.  "The evil one casts his dark magic from there!  Fly over this pack of devils and strike him down!  On me!"









*OOC:*


Rest pending judgment on Temarels actual placce in the universe.


----------



## Qik (Mar 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


Obviously, but only 3 and 1 would have been there when Tamarel would have stepped.  If I would have asked you before the baddies acted, would you have retconned it then?  I doubt it.  

If others want to weigh in, please do.


----------



## Tark (Mar 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


Honestly, looking at it and basing it on actions alone Temarel likely would not have stepped at all.  And of course this means neither would have Sauvressa.  Honestly I'll stick with it for now.  I have a way out of this without any retconning.  And if it works or not will make little difference as I'll be out anyway.


----------



## Qik (Mar 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm happy to retcon so that Tam and Sauv didn't move.  Your call.


----------



## Tark (Mar 6, 2012)

As sauvressa points out the summoners location she does something the caster likely did not expect.  She simply bounds around and over Temarel and around the wolves and strikes at where the summoner is slicing the air and attempting to cut him down.

As the dogs are distracted Temarel picks himself up and flees in the other direction quickly attempting to put space between him and the pack of terrifying creatures.

[sblock=Actions]
Sauvressa will go around northward and then westward provoking three attacks of opportunity.  Assuming she makes it to D3 without being knocked prone she attacks E1.  Temarel will then get up once all the dogs have attempted to nip at her heels and remove himself to D13.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]
Temarel
Initiative: +5
AC: 17 (14 without shield/flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 23 Current: 14
CMB: +4 CMD: 17 Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Comp. Longbow
Summons Left: 5/day
Spells Slots Remaining: 1st: 4

Sauvressa
Initiative: +1
AC: 19 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 29 Current: 29
CMB: +7 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Masterwork Glaive
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


*pushes dice roller to the floor.  Begins curbstomping*


----------



## Qik (Mar 6, 2012)

Tamarel lies on the ground in a moment of pure fear before he sees his angelic guardian pass overhead, diverting the dogs attention.  Quickly, the half-elf scrambles to his feet and squeezes past the cart hurriedly, moving to safety.  Glancing over his shoulder, he sees Sauvressa pay for her intercession, as one of the dogs bites her fiercely, upending her, and she lands in a sprawl on the dusty ground.

[sblock=OOC]Glad we got that sorted out.

Sauvressa provokes from dogs 1 and 6, with one of them landing a hit and succeeding in a trip.  She takes 11 damage and is prone, but Tamarel is still able to get away.

Maui/Taniwha, Eanos, and Fulgrim still to act.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Mar 6, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Ok so, Fulgrim is down, and Sauvressa is unlikely to survive to next round.  If any of you are holding back at this point  I would suggest rather extremely not to right now as this guy can apparently continue spamming encounters at us from invisibility all day.  Needless to say I'm very annoyed.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


*RETCON in progress*








Taniwha lays into the dog next to him as the gravity of the situation dawns on Maui ... 

[sblock=Actions] Taniwha full attack on Dog 3 ... going to need 3 crits to take it down by himself ... yeah ...  like that was going to happen. 6 dmg.


[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 21 Current: 13 (+4 non lethal damage)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: 

In Hand: Scimitar: +6; 1d6+4 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2, Obscuring Mist

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 23 Current: 23 
CMB: +3 CMD: 19 (23 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +8; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +8; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 6, 2012)

Fulgrim lies still on the ground, his wounds forming a wet pool of blood about him as his breaths are slow and shallow.

[sblock=OOC]

Making stability check. Starts at DC10 with a penalty for how many HP negative you are, making the DC an 18 to stabalize.

Looks like I made the stability check. So Fulgrim should now be unconcious, but not losing more hit points. Currently at -8 hit points.

Stability Check (DC18) -- 1d20+3=20

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 6, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=Wherein I may make things messier]So, here's the thing: Eanos has a use of Determination left. It means that he can force the dog who took down Fulgrim to re-roll the attack, and take the results of the second roll. It's a great ability, but it does make things really, really messy if I don't happen to be online when the round updates. 

I know the round's already gotten painful with other retconning, but I honestly think that's what I'd have had Eanos do had I been online at the time. For all I know, the thing might still hit, but if it doesn't ....

Of course, since Maui's obscuring mist was in response to Fulgrim falling, I'm inclined to think he'd need a retcon, too. Oi. Many apologies. Anyway, I'll post an update with everything I intend and we'll see how this goes[/sblock]

"Fulgrim, no!" Eanos calls out as the dog's jaws snap in what will clearly be a painful attack. Eanos swears at their luck, and at the lack of flour to toss everywhere. 

When another set of dogs appears, Eanos groans, then, as the summoner uses his eidolon to escape the pack, the inquisitor slaps his forehead.

"For the love of secrets, where's my bloody brain at?" he says. Shaking his head to clear out recriminations for action, he springs to Temarel. The red-haired archer grabs the silver key dangling from his neck and touches it to Temarel, whispering "Lady, make his flesh a secret evil might never know."

"That should make you dog proof," Eanos announces. "But the rest of us are still chow, unless: I strongly suggest you let your lady head home, and start laying down your own pack, yes? Starting right about where she was headed, from the look of things."

"And Maui: if all that water I threw around didn't give your cat a head cold, how about he adds his sniffer to the doggies, yes?"

[sblock=actions]Okay, Determination (free action) messiness or no, this part of the round I'd have done the same thing, and like Eanos I feel a bit silly not having thought of it sooner, especially since I just used this bloody tactic *against* PCs in Distant Relations.

*Move:*To C12
*Standard:* Cast Protection from Evil on Temarel, which should make him utterly immune to fiendish dog bites, thus freeing him to try Eanos' suggestion.

Namely, I'm suggesting he dismiss Sauvressa (free action) and instead start using his own standard actions summonses to pepper the field with celestial dogs, over in the area where we've been thinking he is.

* Dogs (and cheetahs) have scent (headdesk for forgetting, since Maui had just used it. ugh). That means they can use a move action to get a direction for unseen foes, a move action to try to close, and if they get within 5 feet, they pinpoint! three doggies and a cat mean summoner encircled! Even if Qik rules that the obscuring mist stays, the cat and dogs can still use scent to navigate.

And, heck, if nothing else, the dogs can soak up some hits while they're trying to sniff out invisi-hater.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

*Conditions:* Shield of Faith (+2 AC) (28/30 rounds)
Destruction Judgement (+1 weapon damage rolls until end of combat)
Light (on cestus): 27 minutes

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow.

Arrows: 20/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 49/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 0/1 Remaining *Determination:* 0/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (0/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Mar 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


Yay, Eanos!


----------



## jbear (Mar 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Alrighty! Very happy to retcon. Awaiting Qik to chime in. Maui, I think will go last. I haven't sent Taniwha after the invisible caster because I couldn't think of a plausible way to communicate that to the big cat while dogs were all around


----------



## Qik (Mar 7, 2012)

Even through the fog of his rage, Fulgrim manages to register a sight he can't believe: in one moment, it seemed as though one of the dogs was poised to deal a death blow to him, and in the next, the dog just...misses.  Somehow.  Eanos, though, has no questions about the sudden reversal in fortune.  The dwarf takes little time to collect himself, however, as he prepares to retaliate.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the cliffhanger - I wanted to contemplate everything before throwing a post up.

No worries at all, jk - just because it's an inherently messy ability to use in the PbP format, that doesn't mean for a second you shouldn't use it.  Especially in a fight like this.  Thanks for bearing with all the jerkiness, everyone: hopefully we're over the hump as far as that's concerned.

The reroll was indeed a miss, so Fulgrim is still alive and kicking (although barely - he's at 6 HP with his rage), and able to act this round.  jbear, feel free to retcon Maui's actions as you see fit.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Sweet. What's the general consensus? We going to keep fighting or are we out of here? Maui will act accordingly.


----------



## jkason (Mar 7, 2012)

jbear said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sweet. What's the general consensus? We going to keep fighting or are we out of here? Maui will act accordingly.




[sblock=ooc]My 2 cents were up above with the only addition being: I think Fulgrim might want to take advantage of the Withdrawl action so Eanos can heal him start of next round. 

I think "Find the Not Dog Enemy" should be a simple enough command that Maui should be able to relay it to Tanihwa. It's not as specific as "track this specific person by remembering his scent when I say his name."  Tracking someone not present seems to me more involved / complicated than noticing a present scent which doesn't correspond to a visible foe. Yours and Qik's opinions on that may vary, of course. Likewise, I think it should be something relay-able to the celestial dogs if Tark decides to swap out eidolon for summonses.

If we're NOT going try to pin the bugger down with scent-using critters, then yes, I think we need to retreat. At least, I'm a bit out of ideas on how to find him, and unless we can find him, I think we'll run out of HP before he runs out of summonses. I think he probably only has a few more left, but when each one seems to call a maximized number of dogs (seriously, that bugger hasn't rolled a 1 yet  ), it'll only TAKE a few more.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 7, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]

Yeah, Fulgrim is definitely leaning towards the withdraw action. He has low AC and his hit point buffer has pretty much run out at this point. There's just too many dogs at the moment and I can only kill one per round even if my luck holds (why, oh why, does Fulgrim not have Cleave yet!).

Fulgrim has potions of CLW as well, so with a heal from Eanos and a potion he might have enough HP to keep going - though that will take two rounds and consume two more rounds of rage for Fulgrim.

Figuring out how to pressure that caster is of definite paramount importance. I will post a withdraw action for Fulgrim shortly, because whether we try to regroup to fight or run, getting Fulgrim removed from his current position will be needed.

[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 7, 2012)

Fulgrim is bewildered as what he gauged to be a felling attack seems to miss. Even in his rage filled state he realizes from experience that he is in a poor position with his strength draining quickly. He makes a quick glance behind him and sees an avenue of escape. He makes a couple of slight feints with his axe, tempting to keep the dogs off balance and makes a rapid retreat back towards Eanos' position to gather in battle from a better perspective.

[sblock=OOC]

Withdraw action to Eanos. Next round, Fulgrim will likely use a potion of CLW as well unless the group is planning on retreating at the moment.

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 7, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Few things here.

First, yes, the dice gods have been particularly cruel this battle: the summoner's been getting great rolls on his summons, the dogs have been rolling great on their attacks, etc.  So that's helped to make this a more brutal fight than I anticipated it would be.

As far as retreat: just let me know what you all decide to do.  Just remember that the summoner isn't here to kill you, he's here for the stone (currently still sitting in the cart).  So you would either want to work keeping the stone safe into your retreat, or momentarily give it up to him with the design to take it back (which could be a possibility).

Maui to act, then the baddies are up.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 7, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]

On that note, I assume Fulgrim could handle the stone or perhaps one of the casters has a trick? Perhaps we just secure the stone and fall back next round? Even making it to a doorway that becomes a squeeze point could help a little at this point.

[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Mar 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


I say we stick with it.  If I'm immune to doggie bites I can do quite a bit.  In fact if you can make fulgrim immune to doggie bites then the summoner has rpactically lost unless he can handle fulgrim himself.


----------



## jkason (Mar 7, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







Tark said:


> In fact if you can make fulgrim immune to doggie bites then the summoner has rpactically lost unless he can handle fulgrim himself.




Unfortunately, Eanos used his last 1st level casting on Temarel. I had to decide between him and Fulgrim, and decided letting the squishy caster avoid AoO was the best option.

In hindsight, Eanos should have been a little less self-centered and buffed Fulgrim at the start of combat. I'm only just now realizing that I've been doing a bad job of considering the party assets as opposed to just Eanos' when doing things (thus why it took so long for me to remember Scent). 

It works for Eanos' background, at least, and if we survive all this, it'll make a nice bit of RP: Eanos will have to start learning he isn't alone in his fight to root out baddies, and considering his companions can prove helpful in the long run.  [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 7, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







IronWolf said:


> On that note, I assume Fulgrim could handle the stone or perhaps one of  the casters has a trick? Perhaps we just secure the stone and fall back  next round? Even making it to a doorway that becomes a squeeze point  could help a little at this point.




Anyone would be more than capable of physically lifting the stone; it's fairly small.  Phedilo had cast Floating Disc underneath it, but that would have disappeared when he fled out of range.



jkason said:


> In hindsight, Eanos should have been a little less self-centered and buffed Fulgrim at the start of combat. I'm only just now realizing that I've been doing a bad job of considering the party assets as opposed to just Eanos' when doing things (thus why it took so long for me to remember Scent).




I think that at least in part is due to the fluid nature of LPF: it's hard to really develop a group identity and a group strategy when you've only played three months and three encounters together.  Especially when you're fairly new to playing the character or class yourself.
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 7, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]

PbP makes it a bit difficult too. There tends to be less table talk or talk of what you are thinking for your character's actions for someone else to chip in with an idea or subtle tweak to your actions to become more advantageous.  

Sometimes 5' steps during the course of combat can result in a +2 bonus for folks without a spell even needing to be cast, but it is difficult to remind people of that or suggest that in a PbP. And sometimes I simply don't suggest such things myself in PbP simply because I don't want to come across as trying to play a person's character. 

There are certainly some intricacies to PbP!

[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 7, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] A few more questions and then I will decide whether to retreat or persist.

[MENTION=72304]Tark[/MENTION] , are you retconning your turn, or does it stand?
[MENTION=6673727]Qik[/MENTION] , what do you think about Maui's ability to have him search for the invisible dog master?
Notes: Maui can also summon bait to distract dogs if that is the plan.
          I'm also seriously considering a 'jump on the cart and charge through the dogs and at the caster type escape surrounded by mist'. It's what would happen in a movie 
          The other one would be get the stone into the house and use door as a choke point
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 7, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]

Ha! The everyone jump on the cart and charge through plan sounds awesome! Legendary!

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 7, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I'd prefer Tark not retcon his turn, since his actions didn't seem directly affected by Fulgrim's status.  Since he didn't say anything about doing so, I assume he didn't plan on it, anyway.

I'll admit I'm on the fence about having Maui issue the "search for the caster" order to Taniwha, mostly because I'm just not very experienced with animal companions, and therefore am not entirely sure what does and does not constitute a reasonable order.  Since I'm on the fence, though, I'd just as soon rule in favor of you guys, and I do think it's viable that Maui could signal to Taniwha to find "the source of magic over there," or something of that nature.  So yes, Maui can issue that command if that's what you want to do.

I'd actually love to see you guys charge through, but I'm not sure how fast a single pony could pull a cart loaded with you all.  Of course, one of you might keep it under medium encumbrance, which would allow it to run at top speed...

Just out of curiousity, how would the mechanics of that work?  A bull rush check on all the dogs in the way?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 7, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







Qik said:


> Just out of curiousity, how would the mechanics of that work?  A bull rush check on all the dogs in the way?




I'd assume Overrun if the driver were trying to get through them all. Without the feat they can all just step aside, unfortunately, though I'm not sure how the mechanics of avoidance would work when the pony's dragging a cart which effectively takes up all the available squares through which it travels in the alley...[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Just wanted to say that I'm all for you all discussing your course of action before moving ahead, but ideally I'll be able to move on to the next round sometime in the next day or two.[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Mar 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Not planning on a retcon.  Though I do plan on dmping buffs and heals on people.  Since the whole archery thing is really failing right now I'll go into making the dwarf a very big magical dwarf soon.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Sorry, don't want to hold this up any more. 





 

"Down Taniwha, haere atu!" Maui shouts, but too involved in the scrap with the dog, the big cat can only back away a few feet, teeth bared and hissing with anger.

Maui decides it's time to get out of there and does the first thing that comes into his head.

Edit: He slashes at the dog hoping to finish it, before making his way towards the cart, jumping up behind the pony.


[sblock=Actions] Maui Handles Taniwha to stand down. Taniwha can only take a 5ft step away from dog (and towards cart).

Maui attacks and then moves to cart and gets on near pony and reigns drawing AoO from dog 3 if it's still alive.

Edit: unfamiliar with rules. Sorry. Ignore roll below. 

Quick notes for [MENTION=6673727]Qik[/MENTION] 
1) Sorry, I didn't realise that it was a full round to cast that eg. no movement
2) So, no spell cast spontaneously. When/if I do cast that it will consume a CLW spell.
3) No ret con on Taniwha's actions. He just takes a 5ft step. The rest stands. 
4) Can't cast it so no animals need to be placed
5) Will get stat block attached. Apologies.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 21 Current: 13 (+4 non lethal damage)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: 

In Hand: Scimitar: +6; 1d6+4 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2, Obscuring Mist

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 23 Current: 23 
CMB: +3 CMD: 19 (23 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +8; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +8; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC][MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION]: Do you mean Summon Minor Ally?  Few things: one, it's a full round to cast, not a standard action; two, since I assume you're casting it spontaneously, I need to know what spell you're sacrificing for it; three, I take it you're retconning Taniwha's actions too?; four, I need you to both place the animals on the grid and roll any of their attacks when summoning (although you won't do so this round, since it's an entire round to cast the spell); five, pretty please, can you provide a stat block in each of your in-combat posts?  

Sorry to keep prolonging this, but that's a large enough bundle of issues that I don't feel comfortable pressing forward.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 8, 2012)

Moving towards the pony, Maui slashes out at the nearest dog, inflicting a serious wound.  Still, the dog manages to keep its feet, and only Maui's shield enables him to make his way to the pony unharmed.  As he begins to take his place in the cart's driver seat, the pack of dogs to the west sets first on Sauvressa, then moves to attack Maui.  From his perch behind the reigns, Maui manages to fend off their attacks.  To the south, Taniwha falls victim to a vicious bite, and goes down, hard.

Once again, the group hears the sound of a summoning incantation, though the particulars seem slightly different this time.  From the western alley, the air thickens and coalesces, taking the shape of a living entity.  The group hears an oddly sing-song dialogue, and the air creature responds in kind, before taking flight.

The elemental arches up and over the battleground and comes down on the stone, reaching out its hands to grasp the object.  Instinctively, Eanos lashes out with his cestus, but misses.  Fulgrim, however, has better luck: despite his grievous wounds, the dwarf's instincts take over, and he swings mightily at the creature, cleaving it in two.  The stone drops back onto the cart, and from the west, the caster cries out in dismay.

[sblock=Eanos]Eanos can tell the caster cast from E -1.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Dog 3 is seriously wounded.
Sauvressa takes 20 damage, putting her at -2; she's dying.
Taniwha takes 17 damage (successful critical), and is also at -2 and dying.
All other attacks, AoO or otherwise, miss.

Caster summons an air elemental and directs it to snag the stone; Fulgrim, however, succeeded in his AoO (talk about being in the right place at the right time ).

Think that covers it.  Taniwha and Sauvressa are in the negatives due to the damage they sustained last round + this one.

_Finally:_ PCs up.  [/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Mar 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


Not sure about the wisdom of doing this as it feels like a waste of a turn but...






[sblock=Actions]Standard: Dismiss Sauvressa. Move: Draw Morning Star.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]
Temarel
Initiative: +5
AC: 17 (14 without shield/flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 23 Current: 14
CMB: +4 CMD: 17 Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Comp. Longbow
Summons Left: 5/day
Spells Slots Remaining: 1st: 4

Sauvressa
Initiative: +1
AC: 19 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 29 Current: -2
CMB: +7 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Masterwork Glaive
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 9, 2012)

Fulgrim pulls a healing potion from his backpack and quickly quaffs it.

[sblock=OOC]

Drink potion of cure light wounds.

Potion of CLW -- 1d8+1=5
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 5  *(RAGING: 47  Current: 11)*
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 4/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

Treasure
1 potion of CLW

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 9, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"He's still in the mouth of the alley!" Eanos calls out pointing West with the edge of his bow even as he reaches into his belt to produce his curing wand. He spits out the command word, and a weak glow plays down the wand and spreads over Fulgrim. 

[sblock=actions]*Move:* grab wand
*Standard:* CLW on Fulgrim: CLW Fulgrim (1d8+1=5)

blech. Maybe it's time to upgrade to a cure moderate wand...

Hrm. I thought summoners could default-dismiss their eidolons by casting one of their summons, but looks like I read / interpreted that wrong. Sorry, Tark. Of course, since she was dying anyway, at least you aren't losing as many actions[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

*Conditions:* Shield of Faith (+2 AC) (26/30 rounds)
Destruction Judgement (+1 weapon damage rolls until end of combat)
Light (on cestus): 27 minutes

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow, CLW Wand.

Arrows: 20/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 0/1 Remaining *Determination:* 0/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (0/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Erk... from bad to worse ... Taniwha is dying. From 1 hit? jeesh ... 26 dmg. What kind of dogs are these? Maui is outta here.







"Noooooooo!"

Maui's scream is full pain as Taniwha crumples to the ground limp and bleeding. Backing away from the slavering jaws of the hounds that have closed around him Maui looks to the sky for aid.

"Spirit Father, help your child! Hide us from our enemies!"

A thick  mist begins to rise from the cobblestone, swirling around friend and foe alike. Maui picks up the stone and roars 'in its face':

"We passed your test! You whisper of reward! Maui sees only trinkets of no worth! Your magic is only mischief! Where is your power?!? If you have any real power then prove it! Send te hounds to your place of chaos!!"

[sblock=Actions] Maui steps back 5ft and casts obscuring mist. He grabs stone and begins shouting at it like a mad man. If it can  send us to the entropic plane maybe it can send the dogs there too. Anything's worth a crack.

What do I add to Taniwha's DC 12 stabalise roll? His CON modifier? I'll go with that, correct me if I'm wrong. [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 21 Current: 13 (+4 non lethal damage)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: 

In Hand: Scimitar: +6; 1d6+4 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2, Obscuring Mist: USED

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 23 Current: -2 
CMB: +3 CMD: 19 (23 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: Dying

Bite: +8; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +8; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 9, 2012)

double post. ENWorld is playing up for me.


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 9, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]


jbear said:


> What do I add to Taniwha's DC 12 stabalise roll? His CON modifier? I'll go with that, correct me if I'm wrong.




Correct. It is a CON check to stabalize.
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 11, 2012)

**FLASH**

Enshrouded in fog, the group feels something happen before they see it.  It's difficult to describe, like a ripple in...what?  Reality?  With perhaps the slightest trace of laughter.  Whatever it is, it's followed by silence and stillness.  

Slowly and cautiously, the group wades through the fog, with the exception of Maui, who turns his attention to his gravely injured, but stable, companion Taniwha, as soon as he can.  They see no sign of the dogs, and can detect no sign of the invisible spellcaster.  As seconds turn to minutes, the group relaxes - slightly - feeling as though they are alone for now.

Presently, Phedilo emerges from the shop, holding a wand absent-mindedly.  The studious-looking halfling looks around at the sodden battlefield, empty of bodies, and can only ask, "What happened?"

[sblock=OOC]As to Taniwha's damage: he had taken a shot in the previous round, although I'm not surprised you missed it with all that retconning.  I had mentioned it again in my last post, but you must have missed that, too.  In any event, Taniwha is stable, and soon to be healed up, I'm sure.

Once we get to the end of this little adventure, I'd be happy to pull back the curtain a bit on what happened, and on this encounter in general.  But for now, suffice it to say the dice finally went your way.  

Proceed, folks.[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Mar 11, 2012)

Temarel checks the stone having a slight suspicion on what just happened.


----------



## jbear (Mar 11, 2012)

Dropping the stone gently back onto the cart, Maui blurts: "Maui gives thanks to te Stone and forgives much of your mischief. But if Taniwha dies ..."

Hurrying of to his fallen companion "... you will have to send Maui to a place of no return or  I will take you to te Stonefolk that live under te Mountain! They will cut some manners into you!!"

His threat comes across weak at best, his concern for his companion taking force from his bluster. "Don't leave Taniwha. Te milk on te other side is cold. Spirit Father, close your child's wounds and breathe life back  into his body."

A warm glow surrounds the fallen cheetah and a few moments later his body trembles and he staggers back to his feet. Maui falls upon him with joy.

[sblock=Actions] Maui will use both  CLW spells on Taniwha. And before moving on again he'll take a CLW potion himself. [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Sorry Qik, I did indeed completely miss the fact that Taniwha was already wounded. On both counts otherwise I would have noted that on his mini stats. 

Hehe,  little adventure indeed! I feel like we've been there and back again and we are still standing outside Phedelio's front door!!  

Alright, so what is the plan now? Is it me or are we pretty beat up? That was just one guy who nailed us on their own. If we run into a whole gang ... shikes!! Inside, nail the door shut, barricade it with the furniture and board up the windows anyone?? [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 21 Current: 20 (+4 non lethal damage)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: 

In Hand: Scimitar: +6; 1d6+4 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2: Both USED, Obscuring Mist: USED

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 23 Current: 13 
CMB: +3 CMD: 19 (23 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +8; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +8; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 11, 2012)

Fulgrim nearly collapses as he slips out of his rage. People familiar at seeing this process easily see that Fulgrim is quite fatigued and the wounds seem particularly painful this time. "What de? What happened? Fulgrim asks. Magic. Confounded magic! Gimme' beasts I can sink an axe into wit'out reappearing'!"

[sblock=OOC]

Dismiss rage, begin fatigue rounds countdown.

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 12, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos reaches out to try to prop up Fulgrim as he falters, looking over to the group's employer.

"Guess we know you weren't just paranoid," he says to Phedilo. "After whoever that was sent enough dogs after us, he pulled out an elemental to try to snag the stone. Seems pretty clear that was his target."

Seeing that the fallen cat is being tended to, the inquisitor applies the magics of his wand again to Fulgrim until the warrior is back to his normal strength, then stands to offer healing to anyone else who needs it.

When he's done, Eanos gives Phedilo an exhausted sigh. 

"Phedilo, unless that wand you've got has a whole lot more oomph than I think it does, afraid with all this craziness, I don't know that we've enough resources to properly guard the cargo against another assault. Might need to hunker down for the night and try again before first light."

[sblock=ooc]Anyone who wants hits from the CLW wand, go ahead and roll them and just let me know how many you used so I deduct them from Eanos' mini-stats.

Eanos is out of first level spells for the day, and out of most of his daily abilities, as well. I can't speak to everyone else's resources, but, yeah, at this point, I'm not sure we can stand up to another encounter without some kind of rest.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

*Conditions:* Shield of Faith (+2 AC) (26/30 rounds)
Destruction Judgement (+1 weapon damage rolls until end of combat)
Light (on cestus): 27 minutes

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow, CLW Wand.

Arrows: 20/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 0/1 Remaining *Determination:* 0/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (0/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 12, 2012)

Phedilo looks to the wand in his hand distractedly.  "Yes, it seems I was a bit too late with this...it's a wand of See Invisibility.  There's a leprechaun in the neighborhood that likes to stop in on the shop and play tricks from time to time, and this is the only way I can reliably find him.  I'm sorry I didn't think of it sooner..."  The halfling trails off; it seems as though, despite his knowledge of the possibility of danger, seeing the reality of the threat has shaken him deeply.

After a moment or two of lost-in-thought-ness, Phedilo frowns.  "Yes, of course, Master Eanos, what you say makes sense, but I must hasten to add that we are already severely delayed from our scheduled meeting with the ship - which was to be early this afternoon - and I fear that they may not wait for us through the evening and onto next morning without receiving word from us, charter or no.  Normally I would suggest just taking a short ride down to the docks to speak with them, but what if our invisible friend is still lurking about somewhere nearby?"  Phedilo shifts nervously from one foot to the other, uncertain of what to do and uncomfortable to ask more of those who have already risked their lives - twice - for this endeavor. 

[sblock=OOC]Let me know what you decide to do re: resting up vs pressing on.  In addition to Phedilo's point, it's also worth mentioning that, given the time displacement of your trip, it doesn't _seem_ like evening to you all - more like 11 am.[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Mar 12, 2012)

"We should press on."  Temarel says shaking a little at the experience. "Waiting here only gives them time to try another assault.  Or allow that one to return from what I am sure is a trip to the entropic realm."


----------



## jbear (Mar 12, 2012)

Lifting Taniwha gently over his shoulders Maui growls:

"If we are going, we are running! Mr Huffling's enemies are strong and te Stone likes to play games. Maui will stand beside you a while longer, but I will not let Taniwha be killed for something I can not even understand."


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 12, 2012)

Fulgrim nods appreciatively at Eanos' steadying arm. "Thank ye Eanos, feelin' a bit woozy on my feet 'ere. Did ye have somethin' to do with dat felling blow missin' me? I coulda' sword by ma beard dat dog was gonna' be the end of me." Fulgrim says.

Fulgrim feels his strength slowly return as Eanos allows the powers of the wand to flow. Once he feels at his normal strength he tightens the laces on his boots and draws forth a cord that he fastens around his wrist and the other around the haft of his axe. And finally he rummages through his pack and tucks a small vial in his belt for quick access.

"Thank ye again for yer kindness." Fulgrim acknowledges the cures from the wand. "I owe ye fer that, ye can have my coin or know that my axe and I stand ready fight fer ye if'n we need a strong arm."

Fulgrim listens as Phedilo urges continuing on Temarel agreeing. "I owe that crafty magic usin' fool a cut of me axe. I'm ready to get this stone to its ship, I jest hope we meet that caster type again and I plan on makin due with my threat."

[sblock=OOC]

With the healing, Fulgrim is ready, he's only got four rounds of rage left, but the potion he tucked aside is a potion of Enlarge Person. If Fulgrim can see him, Fulgrim can make short work of him!

jkason - I am happy to pay for the charges I used off the wand. It took a good amount to get me back up to full, I had some lousy rolls.

CLW Rolls (Total of 8):
1d8+1=3
1d8+1=9
1d8+1=2
1d8+1=5
1d8+1=2
1d8+1=2
1d8+1=2
1d8+1=9
[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Mar 13, 2012)

Temarel gets in the cart and spends a minute figeting as he tries to call out to Sauvressa and bring her back to this plane.  Thinking hard about her appearance, her mannerisms, and her name he tries to bring the wounded angel back to them as he holds out a wand.









*OOC:*


Going to take a minute to summon Sauvressa back if I can.  If possible I'll use my wand of rejuvenate eidolon on her.


----------



## Qik (Mar 13, 2012)

Phedilo seems to relax a bit as the group demonstrates both camaraderie and resilience.  Not wanting to seem pushy to Eanos, he moves tentatively towards taking his place behind the pony's reins, still waiting for the group to arrive at a consensus.  As he waits, he can't help but eye the imposing Sauvressa once she reappears, mostly out of sheer curiosity from seeing a being from another form of existence. 

[sblock=OOC]So I've got Sauvressa at 25 HP, Fulgrim at 39, and Taniwha at 13.  jbear, let me know whether you'll take up jkason's offer of healing for Taniwha.  Otherwise, I'm ready to roll when you are, but feel free to debate your next move/prep/etc.[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Mar 13, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Temarel does have another wand of CLW if Eanos wants to spare his for a bit.  I was getting it just for occasions when we didn't have a healer in the group.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 13, 2012)

"Jade Arrow ... can you touch Taniwha with your healing stick?"

The big cat seems to perk up a bit after two taps of the wand.









*OOC:*


 I'll pay you back as well JK. Wand  taps are cheaper than potions and I can't quite picture Maui stuffing a bottle in his cat's mouth 







[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 21 Current: 20 (+4 non lethal damage)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: 

In Hand: Scimitar: +6; 1d6+4 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2: Both USED, Obscuring Mist: USED

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 23 Current: 23 
CMB: +3 CMD: 19 (23 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +8; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +8; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 13, 2012)

[sblock=Fulgrim HP]
Fulgrim should have been back up to full HP at 41, in fact two over I think based on that last round of healing.  He healed back up to 10 after his near death experience between a potion and another cure spell from Eanos I believe.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 13, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*









*OOC:*


Don't worry about the wand charges at all, guys. It's what I have the thing for; Every HP I heal you guys for is for a hit Eanos didn't have to take, after all. 









IronWolf said:


> Fulgrim nods appreciatively at Eanos' steadying arm. "Thank ye Eanos, feelin' a bit woozy on my feet 'ere. Did ye have somethin' to do with dat felling blow missin' me? I coulda' sword by ma beard dat dog was gonna' be the end of me." Fulgrim says.




Eanos gives an enigmatic smile and shrugs. "A man has to keep a few secrets for himself, yes?" he says noncommittally.

The inquisitor distributes healing quickly and freely as the others debate continuing and Temarel calls back his bonded companion. Once it's clear the general will of the party, Eanos nods.

"Well, if nothing else, I hope the little invisible sod burned through most of his own summoning power with this mess. 

"So, let's do this. But before we move an inch, Phedilo, hit me with that wand. If it has the charges, hit us all, and keep renewing it until we get this bloody stone on the water. No more surprises if we can help it," he says, though his tone suggests he's not sure of his ability in regards to that last bit.

[sblock=ooc]Shield of Faith (and Protection from Evil) last 3 minutes. I'm assuming, between healing and re-summoning, we've burned at least 2 if not the full durations, but I'll leave it up to you, Qik, whether the spells are still in effect and for how long.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

*Conditions:* Shield of Faith (+2 AC) ?
Light (on cestus): 27 minutes

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow, CLW Wand.

Arrows: 20/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 36/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 0/1 Remaining *Determination:* 0/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (0/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 14, 2012)

Phedilo nods at Eanos, smiling slightly.  "Don't worry about the charges: I craft them myself."  With that, he taps each of the members of the group in turn, including the newly-healed Taniwha.  "Just let me know if you feel the spell's effects fade," says Phedilo, "and I'll refresh the spell for you."

With that, Phedilo tucks the wand into his belt, gives the group a once-over to make sure everyone's set, and then spurs his pony onward with a gentle snap of the reins.  As the cart eases its way out of the alleyway and onto the main street, the group tightens their grip on their weapons and keeps their eyes out for anyone or anything suspicious.

[sblock=OOC]Apologies about being slow to post: my PhD work is heating up, so I'm a bit more skint on posting time than usual.  

Could I get perception rolls from each of you with your next post, please?

Sorry about the HP, IW; you're right.  I had missed Eanos' last wand zap.

As far as spells: I'm afraid that Shield of Faith and Protection from Evil have about run out, and will more than likely do so before they'd be of any potential use again.  My question is about Sauvressa's Mage Armor, since she was dismissed earlier.  My instinct is that it would still be running, since she was only sent back to another plane, but I wanted to get a second opinion on that just to be sure.  So if anyone has any input, by all means, fire away.

If anyone has any further preparatory actions, just let me know.  Otherwise, I'll press on tomorrow.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


 How much time has passed since our visit to the entropic plane? Has any of my non-lethal dmg been recovered?


----------



## jkason (Mar 14, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos returns to the place he'd previously staked out in the cart as soon as he feels the charge of Phedilo's magics. He holds his bow with practiced ease, trying to keep his growing tension from affecting him. 

"Whatever shadows you want to pull aside, Lady, be my guest," Eanos whispers as he surveys their surroundings in the light from his cestus.

[sblock=actions]Cast Guidance.

Perception with Guidance. (1d20+10=26)

On the spell, I can't seem to find anything about how unsummoning affects active spell effects. Gear doesn't travel with an eidolon, but damage does. I wouldn't think it hurts anything to say the duration ticks away as normal whether the eidolon is present or not.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

*Conditions:* See Invisibility: 10 minutes, renewed by Phedilo on expire.
Light (on cestus): ~25 minutes

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow

Arrows: 20/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 36/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 0/1 Remaining *Determination:* 0/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (0/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 14, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]It's been roughly 10-15 minutes since the Entropic Plane - not enough to have healed any nonlethal damage via the passage of time.  However, if I understood you in this post correctly, Maui drank a potion of CLW after the last encounter, which would have taken care of the entirety of both his lethal and nonlethal damage.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 14, 2012)

Fulgrim also clambers up on to the cart taking up his previous spot. "Confounded stone, shouldn't 'ave been dis tough 'o a job!" Fulgrim grumbles.

He keeps his axe in hand, the weapon cord attaching it to his wrist as he pats the potion he has at his belt to be sure it is close at hand. He then begins a slow and methodical scan of his surroundings and intends to do so as the cart makes its way to the docks.

[sblock=OOC]

Perception Check -- 1d20+7=22

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 15, 2012)

The group bounces their way along the dirt roads of Venza, keeping their eyes peeled and their weapons at hand.  As the minutes wind on, they begin to find themselves fighting a new enemy: monotony.  As they pass from the cramped shops of Arcane Row through residential areas and towards the harbor, the city's varied images begin to blend into one another.  As preferable it may be to their all-too-recent brush with death, the uneventful nature of guard duty nevertheless has its own ill effects.

"It won't be too long now," says Phedilo, the eagerness in his voice clearly audible.  As luck would have it, it's just then that Eanos spots a diminutive form in an alley up ahead: a halfling, mostly enshrouded in a cloak, crouching in the shadows and watching the cart intently.  While mildly suspicious, it's not this that makes Eanos start and point the figure out to the others; it's the fact that the figure is transparent, and would therefore be completely invisible were it not for Phedilo's wand.  There can be little doubt that this is their invisible caster.

[sblock=OOC]PCs won initiative so you're up first.  It's not a surprise round since you're all aware of each other, so full round actions.  Also, conditions are low-light, for those of you whom that affects, although Eanos does have his light spell active.  I'd say it's a move action to get out of the cart; let me know if you think that's unreasonable.

Watch you go and kill him in one round.  [/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 15, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

On seeing the caster, Eanos finds himself filled with a bloodlust he's rarely given in to. 

"In the alley!" he calls out as he leaps from the cart, barreling forward at an impressive speed, notching an arrow as he goes. 

"Please. Try to run," he says with a mirthless grin. "Been wanting an excuse to skewer and Ear for a while now."

[sblock=actions]Well, crap. Rolled a crit-confirmed charge attack, then realized I'd mis-counted squares and even Eanos' domain-enhanced speed can't get him there in a single round. And with the alley corner, caster has cover well past a single move action. So:

*Move & Standard:* Double move to C, -4.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

*Conditions:* See Invisibility: 10 minutes, renewed by Phedilo on expire.
Light (on cestus): ~25 minutes

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow

Arrows: 20/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 36/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 0/1 Remaining *Determination:* 0/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (0/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 15, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry about the crit, jk.    If you saved the roll you could always use it when you do attack, right?  

I realized that the map is unclear about something: everyone except Taniwha is intended to be in the cart, so everyone will need to expend a move action to get out of it.  As I'd said way back when, when we first rolled out the cart, the structure is 5' where the driver and a shotgunner sits, then 10'x10' of back.  With Phedilo along, I realized that this only allowed space for 5, so I placed Taniwha alongside since she would have the easiest time keeping pace with the pony.

Sorry for any confusion.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 15, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







Qik said:


> I realized that the map is unclear about something: everyone except Taniwha is intended to be in the cart, so everyone will need to expend a move action to get out of it.




Ah. You'd handwaved moving through the cart in the previous combat, so I assumed the same applied here. No worries. Just move him back as appropriate. So, I think with a single move he gets to ... C1? If I've got the math wrong, just stick him as far down the northern wall as he can get during the round.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 15, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, sorry about that.  The reason for the handwaving in the last encounter had been because you were getting jumped in the midst of boarding the cart, it felt as though I was penalizing you all if I had you a) all get in the cart and then have to jump out, or b) I arbitrarily chose who was or was not in the cart.  Sorry for the inconsistency on that, though.

Everyone but Eanos still to act.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 15, 2012)

Fulgrim jumps down from the cart and moves up against the wall of the alley and moves as quickly as he can towards the intersection ahead.

[sblock=OOC]

Move action to exit the cart. 30' move to F7 (I think I can reach there).

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41  
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 4/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

Treasure
1 potion of CLW

[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 15, 2012)

Maui reaches down from the cart and touches Taniwha's tail. "Te ra!" It begins to give off a bright glow. "Ka mate Taniwha! Attack!"

The cheetah becomes a blur of action as it closes ground quickly on their invisible foe, jaws snapping at the crouching figures neck. Meanwhile Maui gets down from the cart and draws his scimitar shouting:

"There is no escape Dog Master! Te cat has you in its paws!"

[sblock=Actions] 
Standard: Cast Light on Taniwha's tail.
Handle Animal: Attack
Taniwha charges the invisible guy
Move: Get out of cart at E10
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


 I'm really not sure how lethal dmg works when you take a potion. The potion Maui took left him with still 1 HP of dmg. 







[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 21 Current: 20 (+4 non lethal damage)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: 

In Hand: Scimitar: +6; 1d6+4 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2: Both USED, Obscuring Mist: USED

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 23 Current: 23 
CMB: +3 CMD: 19 (23 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +8; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +8; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 15, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]The way I read this entry, when you use a potion, it heals the same amount of nonlethal damage as it does lethal damage.  So if you roll a 6 for a CLW potion, it heals 6 nonlethal damage _in addition to_ 6 lethal damage.  So Maui should be good to go.

Tamarel/Sauvressa to act to end the round.[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Mar 16, 2012)

Sauvressa calls out a terrible and beautiful warsong as she bounds foward off the cart with her glaive pointing forward almsot before Temarel can throw another protective ward over her.  As others try to rush the caster Temreal calls out. "Don't get too far away!  We still must protect the cargo!"


[sblock=OOC]Temarel Standard: Cast MAge Armor on Sauvressa.  Move to sauvressa's position on the cart after sh bounds off. Sauvressa will move to D3 after getting off cart.[/sblock]

Temarel
Initiative: +5
AC: 17 (14 without shield/flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 23 Current: 14
CMB: +4 CMD: 17 Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Comp. Longbow
Summons Left: 5/day
Spells Slots Remaining: 1st: 1

Sauvressa
Initiative: +1
AC: 19 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 29 Current: 25
CMB: +7 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Masterwork Glaive
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 16, 2012)

[sblock=OOC][MENTION=72304]Tark[/MENTION]: As per this post and the subsequent confirmation, Sauvressa's mage armor from before is still running.  I'm going to give you a bit of time to retcon while I down some lunch, then I'm going to push ahead and let you retcon as desired after the fact.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 16, 2012)

Even in the midst of springing into action, the group manages to cherish the shocked expression on the summoner's face as he realizes he's visible to them.  Standing flat-footed, surprised, he makes an easy target for Taniwha, who lands a solid bite on the halfling.  Stepping back, the spellcaster wipes the blood from his face, and recites the now-familiar incantation of summoning.  

A trio of dogs appear, each attacking the first party member they see: one lands a viscous bite on Taniwha, another a similarly-lethal bite on Eanos, and the third charges ahead at Fulgrim.  Sauvressa is quick to deal the creature a mighty blow, but it continues on, near death, and manages to bite Fulgrim in spite of the grievous wound, sending the dwarf down onto the road.

Unfortunately for the group, there's more: the summoner's eidolon emerges from the darkness of the alleyway and lands another bite on Taniwha, once again sending the cat to the ground.

[sblock=OOC]Whew - I never would have thought how emotionally taxing it is to be on the GM's side of the screen, especially when things go your way.  Out of the four attack rolls I made that round, three were confirmed criticals.  My lord.

Eanos takes 17 damage, Taniwha takes 12 and 13 respectively for a total of 25 (placing her at -2 and dying), and Fulgrim takes 11 damage and is tripped (in spite of his dwarfy bonus).  On the plus side, Sauvressa landed her AoO against the dog which charged Fulgrim, dealing 16 damage, including Power Attack (1 shy of downing the creature, unfortunately).

Sorry guys - I'm really not trying to kill you, I swear.  

PCs up.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 17, 2012)

Maui rushes forward. His silence speaks far greater volumes of the suffering their foe is about to go through if Maui reaches him than any scream of rage could convey. 

[sblock=Actions] Maui double moves avoid OAtks to E-1
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


 Using real dice as opposed to digital dice is a big advantage IMHO. But in any case we were dumb to attack him from so far away. We should have played dumb and got closer. 







[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 21 Current: 20 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: 

In Hand: Scimitar: +6; 1d6+4 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2: Both USED, Obscuring Mist: USED

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 23 Current: -2
CMB: +3 CMD: 19 (23 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: Dying

Bite: +8; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +8; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 17, 2012)

Fulgrim strikes at the dog near him from the ground with his axe as he tries to take its legs out from under it. After the dog falls, Fulgrim stands and prepares to move himself closer to the battle.


[sblock=OOC]

Power Attacking from the ground, already subtracted 4 from attacking from a prone position.


Power Attack -- 1d20+3=19
Damage -- 1d12+4=12

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 30  
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 36
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 4/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

Treasure
1 potion of CLW

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 17, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]







jbear said:


> Using real dice as opposed to digital dice is a big advantage IMHO.




Especially when the summoning dice are apparently only capable of rolling max. 



> But in any case we were dumb to attack him from so far away. We should have played dumb and got closer.




My assumption from the 'no surprise, both sides are ready' line was that our not acting = summoner goes first, so all we'd be doing is losing a round of actions. It's entirely possible I misinterpreted that, though, and mea culpa for leading the charge in that case. My rolls this round aren't helping me or Eanos win any further favor, I'm afraid.[/sblock]

Eanos curses himself for giving in to instinct instead of planning when the dogs appear, and tries to course-correct.

"Maui! Tamerel! Start peppering the field with .... aaaah!"

The archer cries out in pain as the dog's jaws tear into his shoulder, nearly managing to hit the vital arteries of his neck. He lifts his cestus as if to bash the dog in retaliation, then he takes a step back, fighting down the pain to focus.

"We can see you now, little man, remember?" He says, voice cold and even despite the blood running down his arm. "And we know your secret: kill you, kill all of them. Say hello to Issolatha for me when she casts you down to a hell realm for smearing her name, will you?"

Eanos fires, though his injured shoulder makes aiming difficult. 

[sblock=actions]*Move:* 5' step to D1
*Standard:* Longbow attack. I believe dogs being on all fours means they don't count as soft cover (at least, that's how it worked in Roaming Dead), so I rolled without. Pretty sure it missed, since I can't imagine he doesn't have mage armor active, but I can always hope for overconfidence in his invisibility spell...

Longbow attack; Damage (1d20+6=12, 1d8+1=8)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 6
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

*Conditions:* See Invisibility: 10 minutes, renewed by Phedilo on expire.
Light (on cestus): ~25 minutes

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow

Arrows: 19/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 36/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 0/1 Remaining *Determination:* 0/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (0/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 17, 2012)

Swinging his axe from his back, Fulgrim manages to land a killing blow on the wounded dog looming over him; he quickly scrambles to his feet.

The halfling seems shocked at the mention of his goddess' name, though he recovers quickly.  "You speak of only your own fate, heathen!  I am a true servant of the Whisperer, and I do only her bidding!"  His smile reveals a row of filthy teeth when Eanos' arrow fires wide.

[sblock=OOC]I hadn't really thought out what the summoner would do if you either didn't spot him from this distance or didn't show your hand right away, but an attack was certainly imminent.  So basically: what you did makes sense, and who knows what would have happened if you had tried to play it cool.

Also, for the record, the summoner did NOT roll as high as he could on this specific summons.  

Resolved actions: Fulgrim lands a killing blow on the dog before him; Taniwha is now stable; Eanos' shot misses.

Question:  @jkason , did you intend to have Eanos step to where he doesn't provoke from the dog when he fires?  Because unless I'm missing something, firing from D1 provokes.

Tamarel/Sauvressa to act, then the baddies.[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Mar 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


Please retcon Temarel's last action to a Guidance spell on Sauvressa.







As Sauvressa envisions a clear path to her target she sings out a terrible threat and swears to the halfling as she sails towards him on wings of vengeance. "You who have assaulted my flesh, consorted with demons, and threatened my beloved!  By judgement from authority most high your life is deemed forfeit!  Prepare to receive the sentence!"

  Turning to the halfling in the cart Temarel says. "Single minded isn't she?  I hope you have more tricks up your sleeve friend as this looks to get ugly before it gets better."

This being said he lets two arrows sail from his bow to impact the creature assaulting Eanos. (assuming he 5ft shifted out of the way).

[sblock=Actions]Temarel will full attack the wolf that was attacking eanos.  Sauvressa will double move to E,-7.  Should have plenty of room.  If Temarel downs the wolf attacking Eanos than she should be able to make it without provoking AoO's if Temarel doesn't than she will provoke one AoO from Dog1.[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]
Temarel
Initiative: +5
AC: 17 (14 without shield/flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 23 Current: 14
CMB: +4 CMD: 17 Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Comp. Longbow
Summons Left: 5/day
Spells Slots Remaining: 1st: 1

Sauvressa
Initiative: +1
AC: 19 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 29 Current: 25
CMB: +7 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Masterwork Glaive
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 18, 2012)

Sauvressa moves like a creature of retribution across the battlefield, paying no heed to the summoned dog's attempt to attack her.  As she closes in on the halfling, the group sees an expression of fear begining to shadow his face.

Even so, the halfling manages a snarl at Tamarel's words as he takes a step back, gesturing to his eidolon as he does so.  The wolfish creature steps up and throws everything it can muster at its celestial counterpart, a flurry of claws and fangs, but Sauvressa coolly deflects each of the attacks.  One of the remaining dogs charges into the fray and manages to be more successful than the wolf-eidolon, landing a viscous bite.  Still, Sauvressa remains steadfast.

The caster crouches into a protective position and lets forth a spell, losing his transparency as he does so.  The ground beneath Sauvressa grows slippery, but she once again manages to keep her feet.  The summoner's eyes grow wide with panic.

Across the alleyway, the remaining dog steps up and snaps at Eanos, but the inquisitor manages to evade its jaws.  Tamarel fires a pair of arrows at the creature, one of which finds its mark, embedding itself in the dog's hind flank.

From his position on the cart, Phedilo watches wide-eyed, clutching the reigns of his pony in a thus-far successful attempt to keep the creature from panicking. 

[sblock=OOC]Ooo, this is getting interesting now.  Nice move, Tark.

The dog misses its AoO on Sauvressa.  Wolf-creature 5' steps, full attacks, completely misses.  Dog comes in, avoids the AoO, and lands a bite on Sauvressa for 13 damage.  Other dog 5' steps, misses Eanos.

Caster 5' steps, succeeds in casting defensively, casts Grease, Sauvressa makes her Reflex save.  The drama!

I assumed Eanos meant to move to D2 to avoid the AoO when he shot; correct me if I'm wrong, jk.

Think that's it; PCs up.  Good luck![/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


 [MENTION=21076]IronWolf[/MENTION] Do you want me to stay out of the way so you can charge caster? Can you reach from there?


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 18, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]

[MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION] - I can reach F/-5 if I charge. Not sure, [MENTION=6673727]Qik[/MENTION] will I be able to attack the caster in G/-6 if I am in F/-5? If so then charging ahead will likely be Fulgrim's best action.

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 18, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Attacking G/-6 from F/-5 is fine, but can Fulgrim occupy that space with Taniwha there?[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 18, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]

Taniwha is stable, but unconscious, right?  If so from the Moving Through a Square portion of the Combat section



			
				d20pfsrd said:
			
		

> _*Ending Your Movement*
> 
> You can't end your movement in the same square as another creature unless it is helpless._




And then the helpless condition includes unconscious.

So I think it is a legit move for Fulgrim if Taniwha is considered helpless at the moment. Ultimately it is your call if we are pushing the envelope too much though - I trust your GMing, so I am fine with whatever call you make.

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 18, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I really appreciate that, IronWolf, but I'm still a fairly green RPGer, so I know I've got a lot to learn!

I wasn't completely clear that one could end one's turn in the square of a helpless creature, but the excerpt you posted clarifies things.  So by all means, proceed![/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 18, 2012)

Fulgrim does not like the way the battlefield is unfolding as the group once again finds themselves under pressure from the caster's summoned beings. With the dead dog to his side and back on his feet, Fulgrim's muscles tense as he holds the haft of his axe with practiced hand and slips into a rage. Bellowing a powerful cry he launches himself across the distance towards the corner of the alley. Closing the distance surprisingly quick for one of his size, Fulgrim makes a vicious swing of his axe upon the caster.

[sblock=OOC]

Fulgrim rages and then charges F/-5 to attack the caster at G/-6.

Rats - a +11 to hit and I likely miss... Rolling damage, just in case.

Raging, Power Attack -- 1d20+11=13
Damage -- 1d12+10=12

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 30  *Raging: 47 Current: 36*
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 36
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 3/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

Treasure
1 potion of CLW

[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 18, 2012)

Maui rushes in to the fray slashing his sword at the strange creature defending the most hated of summoners. But alas his mind strays towards his fallen comrade and his attack is weak and inaccurate.

[sblock=Actions] Move to E5 and scimitar attack vs Eidalon [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 21 Current: 20 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: 

In Hand: Scimitar: +6; 1d6+4 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2: Both USED, Obscuring Mist: USED

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 23 Current: -2 
CMB: +3 CMD: 19 (23 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: Unconscious (stable)

Bite: +8; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +8; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Mar 18, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Alrighty so, fun question.  If I'm makign an acrobatics to check to move through the grease, as well as acrobatics checks to avoid AoO's, how fast am I moving?  For obvious reasons Sauvressa is not letting this guy get away.  Second question would be how many acorbatics checks would I need ot make uf Sauvressa moved from her spot to F,-8 then to G,-7?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 19, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=OOC]







Qik said:


> I assumed Eanos meant to move to D2 to avoid the AoO when he shot; correct me if I'm wrong, jk.




Was unable to get online over the weekend. Apologies for the delay. Yes, I had intended to move Eanos out of AoO range and mis-read the grid again. Blech. Sorry 'bout that.[/sblock]

Realizing he'll never be able to move far enough to get an angle on the retreating caster if he can't free himself of the dog, Eanos takes a step back, setting his jaw and focusing his eye. An unnatural calm falls on him as he pulls back, then sends an arrow plunging deep into the canine's chest.

[sblock=actions]*Move:* 5' step to E2 (directly south of his current position and out of AoO range, in case I misread again).
*Standard:* Longbow attack against summoned dog. Point Blank Shot gives +1 attack and damage. Using Deadly Aim to take -1 attack for +2 damage. Net result no extra attack bonus, +3 damage. I screwed up the formatting when I rolled at IC, but should be a 16 attack, 10 damage:

Longbow attack (PBS, Deadly Aim) vs. Dog;damage (1d20+6, 1d8+4=[10, 6], [6, 4])[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 6
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

*Conditions:* See Invisibility: 10 minutes, renewed by Phedilo on expire.
Light (on cestus): ~25 minutes

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow

Arrows: 18/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 36/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 0/1 Remaining *Determination:* 0/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (0/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 19, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry about the delay myself; I don't usually get to my computer until later in the afternoon on Mondays.

I would appreciate it if anyone else had some input to give on Tark's questions; I don't have a quick answer for them.  As to the issue of movement speed, I would say that the "penalty" of moving at half-speed doesn't stack - i.e. one doesn't move at a 1/4 speed when doing two things that require moving at half speed.  So unless anyone else has an opinion, that'll be my ruling on that.

As far as the number of AoOs/acrobatics checks: I would say three.

Again, feel free to chime in, All, but those are my thoughts.[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Mar 19, 2012)

For a moment the halfling believes his diabolical tricks and cowardly tactics will save him, but jsut as it seems safety is within his reach sauvressa's war song crescendos as her glaive, guided by Temarel's minor magic, comes crashing down on the halfling like judgment from on high.

_The next bit is assuming he survives._

Then with the agility of death itself she twirls her glaive before her fending off claw and fang as she nearly floats over the grimy terrain and once more looms over her chosen target with the fury of an old and wrathful god.

Temarel, feeling that this is going far too well scans the alleywqays, corners, and checks on the stone to make sure this is not simply a distraction.

[sblock=Actions]Sauvressa will glaive punk the summoner before makign the aforementioned move next to the halfling. Temarel will ready an action to fire on any stranger approaching the cart.[/sblock] 


[sblock=OOC]Right then let's get those rolls out of the way then.  Oh!  There are my good rolls![/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 20, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







Qik said:


> As to the issue of movement speed, I would say that the "penalty" of moving at half-speed doesn't stack - i.e. one doesn't move at a 1/4 speed when doing two things that require moving at half speed.  So unless anyone else has an opinion, that'll be my ruling on that.




There's probably an argument to be made for them to stack, along the lines that anything that makes it harder for you to stand also makes it harder for you to perform agile maneuvers to avoid being hit, but since there are also half-speed actions that I would think wouldn't logically impede one another, I think it's probably just easier on one's sanity to simplify the rule there to a flat "half speed for all" as you've done.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 20, 2012)

Eanos manages to bury an arrow in the dog's collarbone to match the one protruding from its flank.  Still, the fierce hound presses on, matching Eanos' step and snapping at him with its jaws.  Eanos avoids the bite with a quick side step.  To the east, Tamarel scans the area in an effort to find reinforcements for the summoner, but he sees no one.

Fulgrim and Maui both close in on the alleyway, with the barbarian's greataxe swinging wide of the halfling.  The caster has no chance to gloat, however, as Sauvressa strikes him fiercely with her glaive, almost completely severing the halfling's arm at the shoulder.  Clutching at his wound, the caster watches wide-eyed as the eidolon dances through the greased patch and into the alleyway, fending off all would-be attacks from the summoner's minions and coming to rest right next to her foe.  The halfling's eidolon lashes out, landing a bite on her, but it would seem to be too little too late.  

Still, the halfling is unwilling to give up just yet.  Taking a step backwards to move momentarily out of Fulgrim's reach, the caster begins another incantation, but in his efforts to guard against Sauvressa's presence, he miscasts the spell.  He curses as his magical energies discharge erroneously, the fear at his current situation palpable.  

[sblock=OOC]Good guys: Eanos hits, though the dog is still standing.  Fulgrim and Maui miss.  Sauvressa succeeds in pretty much everything, but the halfling is still alive for the time being.

Bad guys: Both dogs miss their attacks.  The eidolon wolf lands a bite on Sauv for 6 damage.  Halfling 5' steps, casts defensively, fails his concentration check.

Also, if he somehow manages to survive this round, I'll probably have to expand the map slightly southward so that he can keep retreating.  The alley goes on for ~20 more feet than currently pictured.

PCs up.  Reap your revenge![/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Mar 20, 2012)

Not letting the momentum of her assault falter Sauvressa unleashes her assault on the halfling in an attempt to finish once and for all. Temarel meanwhile slips off the cart and fires at the dog attempting to kill Eanos in an attempt to take pressure off the inquisitor.

[sblock=Actions] Temarel will get off the cart and shoot at the dog at eanos.  Sauvress will full attack with natural wepaons and then 5ft shift south back next to the halfling.[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]
Temarel
Initiative: +5
AC: 17 (14 without shield/flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 23 Current: 14
CMB: +4 CMD: 17 Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Comp. Longbow
Summons Left: 5/day
Spells Slots Remaining: 1st: 1

Sauvressa
Initiative: +1
AC: 19 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 29 Current: 6
CMB: +7 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Masterwork Glaive
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 20, 2012)

Leaping high, Sauvressa unleashes her footclaws on the halfling, for which he has no defense; as he collapses in a heap onto the ground, the wolf-creature vanishes into thin air.  Still, the summoned dogs fight on, heedless that theirs is a losing effort.

[sblock=OOC]The halfling is now at negative hitpoints and is dying.  His eidolon, the wolf-creature, is unsummoned.  There are still the summoned dogs to contend with, though.

Fulgrim, Eanos, and Maui to act.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 20, 2012)

Fulgrim gives a satisfied nod as the caster falls, sorry only that it wasn't his axe that felled him. Wasting little time he takes in the current threats and strikes out at the dog near him.

[sblock=OOC]

Attack E/-6

Raging, Power Attack -- 1d20+9=25
Damage -- 1d12+10=13

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 41 Current: 30  *Raging: 47 Current: 36*
*CMB:* +6 CMD: 17 Fort: +7 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--

MW Greataxe +7 (1d12+4/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 36
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 17 Fort: +9 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  1/--
*Rage:* 2/14


MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+7/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -1 to hit, +3 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -1 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]

Treasure
1 potion of CLW

[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 20, 2012)

Maui strikes out at the badly wounded dog savagely hoping to finish it.

[sblock=Actions] Scimitar attack on dog next to him [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 21, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Down, boy. Play dead," Eanos says to the dog as he steps away, pulls his bowstring, and lands another arrow into the creature.

[sblock=actions]*Move:* 5' step to E3 (out of AoO range)
*Standard:* Longbow attack with PBS & Deadly Aim:

PBS, Deadly Aim Longbow attack; damage (1d20+6=17, 1d8+4=6)

Hit for 6 damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 6
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

*Conditions:* See Invisibility: 10 minutes, renewed by Phedilo on expire.
Light (on cestus): ~25 minutes

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow

Arrows: 17/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 36/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 0/1 Remaining *Determination:* 0/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (0/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 21, 2012)

Though the summoned dogs continue to fight on, it seems as though the death of their master has taken the fight out of them: Fulgrim and Maui make short work of one of the pair, and Eanos' arrow finishes off the other.  In the stillness that follows, the group notes that the halfling caster seems to have stabilized for the time being, his breath having grown regular if indeed shallow.

From his position on the cart, Phedilo releases his white-knuckle grip on the pony's reigns, having spent the entire ordeal keeping the creature calm.  "Is...is everyone alright?"  His eye lingers on the fallen form of Taniwha, who lies next to Fulgrim covered in blood.  The halfling hops down from the cart and makes his way over to the alleyway, where he begins to cautiously approach the caster.  He eyes his fallen form, and then turns to the group.  "Is he dead?" he asks solemnly.  

[sblock=OOC]Hooray!  Nobody died.  

Rewards: you get 800 XP for each of the encounters with the halfling (being a CR 3 himself), so 1600 altogether.  Treasure is yet to be determined.[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Mar 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


Unless anyon has any objections Sauvressa coup de gras him


----------



## jkason (Mar 21, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"They will be soon," Eanos responds to Phedilo's first question. He rushes to the animal companion's side, starting to apply the magics of the wand in his possession. There, he has an angle to see the angelic judge lift her blade to kill the caster.

"Hold, Sauvressa," he asks. "Maybe angels can, but I can't get any intel from a dead man."

[sblock=ooc][MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION], I'll let you roll however many wand charges you need for Tanihwa. Ditto anyone else who wants healing.

As to the caster, Eanos would like to question him, though if everyone else wants him dead and gone sooner rather than later, I can work with that.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 6
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

*Conditions:* See Invisibility: 10 minutes, renewed by Phedilo on expire.
Light (on cestus): ~25 minutes

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow

Arrows: 17/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 36/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 0/1 Remaining *Determination:* 0/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (0/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 21, 2012)

"No ... angel! Wait! Maui will take his life! Twice his dogs have struck my friend down! 

He moves in face full of death as Eanos calls them to a halt.

"What is this intel you speak of Jade Arrow? We can search his corpse for your intel! His life corrupts this place! I send it upon its way!"

Maui raises his blade once more,obviously not understanding what this mysterious intel is.


----------



## Qik (Mar 21, 2012)

Despite the very real threat that the halfling posed only moments ago, Phedilo seems absolutely aghast at the notion of killing him in cold blood.  "Oh my...if I may interject, I must side with Master Eanos on this one.  Contact with the Ears is rare, so it would behoove us to learn as much as possible whilst the opportunity presents itself." 

Despite the potential validity of his rationalization, the party gets the feeling that Phedilo's objection stems as much from his uneasiness with the idea of killing a helpless individual, enemy or no, as anything else.

[sblock=OOC]I'm going to give you some more time to come to a consensus on this.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


 I the player am fine with not killing him. He's from a group that is Eanos' arch enemy if I understood correctly. Someone  will need to explain to explain that to Maui however. In a way he can understand of course. Healing Taniwha will no doubt calm him down ... he's so furious he hasn't even checked he is alive.


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 22, 2012)

Fulgrim energy washes away from him as his shoulders slump as the last of the dogs fall. He half notices the discussion going over the fate of the caster that plagued them. He walks slowly over, sweat beading on the brow of his shaved head. "If'n he has information that could prove useful ta the others, then let one of our casters bind 'im so he won't be doin' more magics." Fulgrim states.

"I don't like 'em anymore than anyone else." Fulgrim continues. "His durned dogs near be the death 'o me if it hadn't been fer Eanos 'ere. But we're better den them, right?"

"Best be makin' a decision though, we 'ave a ship to catch." Fulgrim adds as he studies the street.


----------



## jkason (Mar 22, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Secrets, Maui. He has secrets. About others like him. If we want to stop them from doing more like this," here the man indicates the wounded cat, "We need him alive to get answers from, yes?"

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 6
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

*Conditions:* See Invisibility: 10 minutes, renewed by Phedilo on expire.
Light (on cestus): ~25 minutes

*In Hand:* Compound Longbow

Arrows: 17/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 36/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 0/1 Remaining *Determination:* 0/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (0/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 22, 2012)

Phedilo shifts his weight nervously.  Perhaps the topic of conversation - whether or not to kill a being - has something to do with it, but by this stage, the group has (correctly) gotten the sense that Phedilo is also just an anxious person.

"Uhm, again, I hate to interrupt, but if I may, Master Fulgrim is correct: the longer we wait, the greater the risk we run that the ship I have chartered will have left without its cargo."  Phedilo glances back at the cart where Tamarel is watching over the stone, and then turns his attention back to the group.  "Perhaps we can bind him and bring him with us, and then interrogate him once we have delivered the stone?"  The unspoken sense here is that Phedilo hopes to be rid of the chore as soon as possible.


----------



## Tark (Mar 22, 2012)

"But he has killed!  He has harmed my beloved!  His death is the only thing that will satisfy!"  Sauvressa stamps her foot impetuously at the others clearly angered at the order not to follow through on her oath to destroy the evil one.

A bit nervous at seeing the angel like this Temarel says. 
"While I'm not sure I want to watch as Sauvressa kills a man I don't think watching you brutally interrogate him is any more palatable.  More than that I don't think we ahve the time."  Temarel says gesturing back to the cart. "This thing will not wait for you to decide on a wise course of action.  Nor will we be safer by linering here."


----------



## jkason (Mar 22, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Phedilo's given us a compromise, so we don't screw ourselves debating it," Eanos says, moving halfway between cart and fallen foe.

"Tamerel, throw me some rope. We tie and gag him to keep him from casting, and get the hells to the docks. Agreed?"


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 22, 2012)

"Agreed. We's got a job we was paid to do." Fulgrim nods, ready to finish the delivery of this confounded stone.


----------



## Tark (Mar 22, 2012)

Temarel passes over the rope while Sauvressa looks on her eyes narrowed clearly unhappy with the arrangement.


----------



## jbear (Mar 22, 2012)

Maui looks incredulous. "You  ... you want  to talk to te enemy?"

His hand trembles above the fallen foe, teeth bared, tip of his scimitar pressing down on his temple hard enough to draw a trickle of blood. He glares at his companions fighting to control his murderous instinct.

With a growl he slams his sword into his sheath.

"Then he lives to speak. When he has spoken his life is mine! Our enemy does not walk away to hold te knife to throat another day."

More gently now he scoops Taniwha into his arms and walks towards the cart. He stops next to Eanos. "Can you save him with your magic stick? Tane will not favour one foolish enough to let his friend fall to dogs two times on te same day."

As Eanos closes the deadly wound in the big cats throat Maui is visibly moved to tears.

"Maui can never repay you Jade Arrow. But know that Maui stands with you tuakana ki tuakana, as a brother."









*OOC:*


 [MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION] I'll take you up on your offer on the wand  healing thanks  

Erk! 61 xp short of lvl 3!







[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 
HP: 21 Current: 20 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +5

Conditions: 

In Hand: Scimitar: +6; 1d6+4 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW x2: Both USED, Obscuring Mist: USED

Taniwha
Initiative: +6
AC: 18 
HP: 23 Current: 23 
CMB: +3 CMD: 19 (23 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +9 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +8; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +8; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 22, 2012)

As the others look on, Eanos quickly binds the unconscious halfling.  Satisfied that he no longer poses a threat, the group loads him into the cart before cramming in themselves.  As Sauvressa returns to her seat at the front of the cart, Phedilo eyes her uncomfortably, apparently wary that his unpopular wish to keep the halfling alive will have angered the righteously indigent angel.  Still, Sauvressa does not further inflame the issue, and, once Taniwha is back to her healthy self, they commence with the short remainder of their journey.

Although the group keeps their eyes watchful and their weapons ready, no further foes present themselves; it would seem that the halfling was sent on his mission alone.  Presently, they arrive at the docks of Gulls and locate the ship in question.  Phedilo spends a few minutes in a heated exchange with the ship's captain, who is clearly peeved at having to delay his departure until effectively the following afternoon.  In the end, however, the cost of the delayed delivery is nothing more than the man's inflamed speech, and soon enough, the ship's crew is ferrying the stone onto the ship and below deck as Phedilo mothers over them, relaying instructions for caution the entire time.  As the stone passes through the cargo catch, the group members feel an odd wave pass over them and hear the faint sound of laughter, along with a whisper that says, _It was fun..._  No one else seems to have heard the capricious stone's farewell.

The business at hand having been taken care of, Phedilo returns to the cart, clasping his hands in gratitude.  "I cannot thank you enough, you five.  Or should I say six!  I cannot forget Taniwha, who nearly gave the ultimate sacrifice today.  Again, I thank you; I dare not consider how this would have ended had you all not been here to aid me?"

His expression shifting to a more business-like tone.  "Now - let us get this swine indoors so that we can question him, yes?"


----------



## jbear (Mar 23, 2012)

Maui, obviously still in a very bad mood, does not respond to Phedilo's invitation to come aboard.

He sits himself instead outside with a good vantage point where he can easily see the gangway onto the  boat, but not so easily connected to the boat himself. Taniwha stays with him, still somewhat in shock, tail curled between his legs, head hugging against Maui's legs.

If any of his companions invite him on board he shakes his head and spits: "Maui will be te eyes and watch out for te ears ... Call me when you have finished talking to te dead man..."


----------



## jkason (Mar 23, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos nods both at Phedilo's suggestion of privacy and Maui's determination to stand guard until the questioning is done. He throws the still-unconscious halfling over his shoulder and carries him to whatever indoor area Phedilo has access to. With his allies arrayed behind him, the inquisitor taps the bound and gagged halfling with his wand, just enough healing to wake the caster up. 

As the halfling's eyes flutter open, Eanos mutters a prayer to Issolatha, then grins, a cold, malevolent expression.

"Hello, Ear, pleasant slumber?" he says, squatting to bring himself closer to the enemy's eye level. Despite his words, Eanos' voice is filled with malice. 

"So, here's the thing: I've got more than a few friends here who want you dead pretty much right away. I told them, instead, that after all that trouble you caused, the least you could do to make up for it is tell us everything you know about where to find your brethren."

The inquisitor flexes his wrist, and a dagger pops from a spring-loaded sheath and into his ready hand. He glances to the blade a moment, considering, then back to the halfling. 

"Now that you know what's what, I'm going to pull this gag down. Try to cast and I'll slit your throat. Lie to me, and I give you to my bloodthirsty friends. Understood?"

[sblock=actions]Let me know if it takes more than 1 wand charge to wake the halfling. I've subtracted 1 already, but will add more if necessary. 

Casting Guidance, using it for Eanos' Sense Motive check, along with Silver-tongued haggler augmentation. Brings his bonus to +13. Taking 10 for 23.

Using Intimidate to get the caster to share information. Since he's a halfling, Eanos gets an extra +4 on the check for being larger. +12 on that check, so taking 10 for 22, before any Aid Another bonuses you might allow the others to provide.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 6
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

*Conditions:* See Invisibility: 10 minutes, renewed by Phedilo on expire.
Light (on cestus): ~25 minutes

*In Hand:* Dagger

Arrows: 17/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 0/1 Remaining *Determination:* 0/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (0/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 25, 2012)

At Phedilo's suggestion, the group makes the ride back to his shop where they can question their captive in a suitably private environment.  Maui's ongoing objection and active protest noted, the group moves the halfling up into Phedilo's private storage and study area, where their employer moves a stiff-backed chair into the center of the room and then steps back in order to allow the others to take the lead in the interrogation.  

A single cast from his wand is all it takes to pull their prisoner out of the depths of unconsciousness.  He stirs slowly at first, but his level of awareness accelerates as his memory and understanding return: eyes popping open in a combination of fear and rage reminiscent of a caged animal, the halfling jerks wildly against his bonds, but they hold strong.  In any event, he's not exactly built physically to escape from well-implemented restraints.

Though his eyes initially burn with defiance, Eanos' display is convincing; by the time he removes the gag, their captive has ceased fighting his restraints and seems resigned to his situation, and his apparent role within it.  With the gag off, the first thing their prisoner does is sigh.  

"I do not fear death.  Issolatha has long since shown me the image behind the veil of our mortality.  But I concede that not fearing the destination of death is not necessarily the same as not fearing the journey there" - here the halfling's eyes move along his captors nervously, resting especially on the imposing form of Sauvressa, before sighing once more - "so I will do as you say, heathen, and we shall see where it takes us all.  But first, a question?"  The halfling gazes deeply into Eanos' eyes.  "You invoked the name of the Divine Secret Keeper.  What right of yours do you believe this is?"  The halfling seems not so much righteously indignant as genuinely curious.

He then shifts in a way that suggests he would dismiss this question with a wave of his hand were one free to do so.  "It is of no matter.  I will tell you what I can, but my knowledge will likely be less than you would want from me."

"The Ears have been silent much longer than they have been heard, for this is the way of Issolatha, the Lady of Secrets.  Long before ones such as yourself knew of our existence, we had been spreading across the full reaches of E'n, and we have been uncovering the secrets of this world and the others in ways only the true followers of the Keeper of Secrets can.  Only a blessed few know the full extent of our knowledge and our grasp, because even among our own, Secrets are made to be kept."

"As to specifics: the Ears have a few strongholds in Venza.  Until very recently, Emerous Sloh, the Blessed Mouth of the Lady who Hears and Knows, kept a residence in Ranocchio; he had to abandon this bastion, however, when it was uncovered by a wily rival."

Here, Phedilo nods in knowing affirmation.

"As to others: the Ears have long sought refuge in the Sethir Mountains.  There are more than one's fair share of shadows to hide in there, the dwarves keep to themselves, and the Owls of Irthos have too many other concerns to worry about what they think to be a few stray zealots.  It is a suitable place to Learn and Wait."

"Many of us have begun to move, though, to the north.  To Illi Esse."  He smiles.  "To the House which contains the Doors to the Worlds."

Eanos knows the halfling speaks the truth, but also senses there is still more to be learned from him.


----------



## Tark (Mar 25, 2012)

Sauvressa hangs over the halfling with he glaive at the ready to strike him down at even the hint of treachery.  As he finishes her eyes blaze with fury.

"Tell us everything.  Repent your evil and bring your vile secrets to light!  Only hen may your wretched soul be saved from the thousand black torments that await you beyond the veil of life and death!"


Meanwhile Temarel, who has no taste for the fury of his companion or the anger in Maui or the rightesou zeal of Eanos sits down in the shop browsing through various books and stopping occasionally to read a passage out of things that sound interesting.


----------



## jkason (Mar 26, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos shrugs and smirks at the question of his connection to Issolatha.

"My lady chooses as she will. If she's not seen fit to share that secret with your ilk, I suspect that's all the more you need know."

Even as the inquisitor considers his next question, Sauvressa makes her rather impressive display. Eanos makes his best use of it.

"Angels are a wrathful sort, little one," he says. "I'd suggest you stop playing this game of lies of omission before this one tires of letting me have my way. Tell us of the House, and tell us who else you're protecting."

[sblock=ooc]If anyone else has questions they want to ask, feel free. I'm not always the best at figuring out what to ask to get all the information.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 6
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

*Conditions:* See Invisibility: 10 minutes, renewed by Phedilo on expire.
Light (on cestus): ~25 minutes

*In Hand:* Dagger

Arrows: 17/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 0/1 Remaining *Determination:* 0/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (0/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 26, 2012)

An expression of true fear flickers over the halfling's face, and though he quickly regains his composure, it is clear that Sauvressa shakes him to the core.  He hastens to continue.

"The House is Illi Esse itself, the island to the north: it is there that the doors to the other worlds most willingly open, so it is there that we congregate in preparation to open all the doors and speak with all the voices."  

"As to who congregates - only She alone, the Secret Keeper, knows all of their names.  As for myself, my knowledge is far more limited," he says, with a smirk directed towards Eanos.  "I only answer to Emerous.  Beyond him, there is my brother, who is also blessed among the lady's _true_ followers" - the emphasis again for Eanos' sake - "and a few select others.  The rest have moved like shadows I have only half-known.  Secrecy is the Lady's prerogative, and even among our brethren we hold to Her example."

"As to the nature of our preparation: today's events should tell you more than my words can.  We seek the keys to the doors.  The stone is one such key.  There are many others, though I know little of the specifics."

"I do know one other thing though," he says, and here he smiles with the self-confidence that only a true zealot can muster.  "We _will_ succeed in opening the doors.  We _will_ succeed in speaking with the voices, and having our own voice heard.  By _all._"

At this point, the group gets the sense that any further information from their prisoner would be too buried in circular logic and cryptically veiled reference.  As the interrogation winds down, Phedilo edges in nervously and mutters, "So what are you going to do with him?"


----------



## jkason (Mar 26, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos stuffs the gag back into the caster's mouth, then stands.  

"The city has a guard, yes? Those men running around making targets of themselves in bright white livery? I think we've more than enough to convince them to take this one off our hands. I haven't been in town long, but between the dead rising and this chaos -- and so many adventurers coming through -- I imagine Venza has to have a place to properly contain his kind?"

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 23 Current: 6
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7

*Conditions:* See Invisibility: 10 minutes, renewed by Phedilo on expire.
Light (on cestus): ~25 minutes

*In Hand:* Dagger

Arrows: 17/20
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 0/1 Remaining *Determination:* 0/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (0/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 27, 2012)

Maui waits impatiently outside sharpening his blade, murder twinkling in  his eyes ...









*OOC:*


 Are you going to sneak him out of there wrapped in a blanket of some kind? Otherwise he's a gonner ...


----------



## jkason (Mar 27, 2012)

jbear said:


> Maui waits impatiently outside sharpening his blade, murder twinkling in  his eyes ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[sblock=ooc]If Eanos can't talk Maui out of it, he's not throwing himself on the knife for the summoner. Will certainly make for some exciting RP to finish things out, that's for sure. [/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Mar 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


Was about to say the same thing about Sauvressa though in her case the only person you have to convince is Temarel.


----------



## Qik (Mar 27, 2012)

Phedilo nods.  "Yes yes, of course - we'll let the White Cloaks deal with him."

As the group prepares the prisoner for transport, Phedilo gestures to a table at one end of the magically enlarged room, upon which a variety of arms and items are spread out.  "Feel free to claim any of his former equipment - I doubt he'll have much opportunity to make use of it in the future."

"Also, do not forget the items that were in the cart.  I believe the stone passed them to you after your trip to his plane, so they are rightfully yours as far as I'm concerned."

Shifting a bit awkwardly, he adds, "There is also the issue of payment, which I do not believe we finalized beforehand."  Taking out a sizable pouch from his desk drawer, he sets it onto the table.  "Would 1600 gold be a sufficient payment for the group?" he asks innocently.

As the group looks over the items, he adds, "Let me know if there's anything you have trouble identifying; I had looked through everything earlier..."

[sblock=OOC]Sorry if we've been winding down a little slowly - I've been trying to leave space for RPing, since so much of what we've done has been hack-and-slash (one of the things in retrospect I would have changed about this little adventure).

Rewarded items are as followed; consider them identified by Phedilo:

          [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Chain Shirt (100 gp), Light Crossbow (35 gp), 25 [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Platinum Coins (250 gp), 2 Scrolls of Unfetter (50 gp), Wand of Grease (750 gp), 5 Potions of [/FONT] [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]CLW (250 gp), Cracked Pink and Green Sphere (+1 Handle Animal) (200 gp), Cracked Pale Ruby [/FONT] [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Trillian (+1 Stealth) (200 gp)[/FONT]

Phedilo also identified the two unidentified stones from the trip to the Chaos Plane, which are:
[FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]
2 cracked dark blue rhomboid stones (+1 Perception & Sense Motive) (800 gp)[/FONT] 

Think that covers it.  I've sent the final adventure numbers to PM for approval, and I'll get started on the time-based awards shortly.  I hope you all enjoyed this one for what it was: an admittedly short and railroady outing.  Also, if anyone has any feedback, I would really appreciate it: I'm still new as a GM, so I have a lot to learn.  For my part, as mentioned, I wish I would have found a way to break up the combats a bit more: once we got started, it was 1, 2, 3 in pretty quick succession.

Feel free to RP the confrontation between Maui, Sauvressa, and those in favor of shuttling the captive to the White Cloaks; I'm happy to keep this going, just didn't want to drag it out.[/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Mar 27, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I think I'd prefer the actual fate of the halfling to remain a mystery and allow the characters to fill in the gaps in remembrance.

As to the fights?  Holy freaking crap that master summoner was annoying as hell.  Actually scratch that, he was absolutely lmean.  I think this was a rare instance I really wish we had someone with glitter dust or faerie fire on our side.  That would have made him much easier to deal with as he could just be shot.  As it was I felt we had to rush him or he'd just keep up the dog spam.

As for treasure I kind of want a cracked blue rhomboid stone...[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 28, 2012)

*OOC:*


 I'm happy to keep RPing but it also might be nice to do it the way Tark says as what will happen will  certainly show a brutality and dark side to Maui that may perhaps be better imagined/implied rather than run  explicitly. 

But like I said, happy either way.

As for [MENTION=6673727]Qik[/MENTION] as a DM: I enjoy playing in your adventures personally. I know combats with you are always deadly. You almost killed Relic and this one could have easily been a wipe if you hadn't judged that Maui's challenge of the stone would actually be taken up ( a desperate act). Surviving feels like an achievement  This actually seems to set up another adventure with what we have learnt about the Ears. And the Stone itself is a very interesting catalyst that can easily return to play a role for good and ill in other adventures.

In short: thanks mate! I enjoyed it!


----------



## jkason (Mar 28, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"You're a generous man, Phedilo," Eanos says with a bow of his head. "I'm glad we could help, though sorry we had so much trouble with this one." Here he nods to the bound and gagged summoner. 

He shoves the halfling roughly out the door of their employer's home, where Maui waits with blood in his eyes. Eanos holds a moment, then seems to come to a decision.

"Maui, we got all we can out of this one. Time to give him over to the city guard, yes? I get so turned 'round in the city, not been here long. Thought maybe you and Tanihwa could take him to the closest outpost?"

He refuses to make eye contact with the halfling as he hands him over to the jungle druid.

[sblock=ooc]I figure this sets things up so that there can be mystery as to the halfling's final fate, so maybe Maui's chilled in the interim, or maybe he's gotten all the more wrathful, but neither choice needs to be 'on screen,' since that seems to be the basic tenor of comments I'm seeing? Heck, if someone decides to re-use the halfling later, they can even throw in a 'left for dead' element since there aren't any rolls to confirm. 

As to the adventure, the second attack might have been a touch quick, but given the time shift, it wasn't all that jarring. Invisible summoners are nearly unbeatable without _some_ means of locating them, obviously, but now you've given a sound RP reason for why Eanos is going to make sure he's got scrolls or wands available. 

In terms of treasure, I have an ioun stone question: looking on the srd, they don't take an item slot, and the text says they avoid each other in orbits. I'm reading that to mean that a character can have multiple stones? Both the stealth and the per/SM stones would be good fits for Eanos; not sure if anyone else is interested in them.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 28, 2012)

Phedilo waits in his storeroom/workshop as the others ferry their prisoner downstairs and out the back door.  Resigned to his presumed fate - a prison cell - until now, the halfling's eyes shoot open in surprise when Eanos hands him off to Maui.  The others watch as Maui eagerly hustles his charge into the shadows of the alleyway, Taniwha following close behind, licking her lips, as the trio walks off into an unknown fate...

[sblock=OOC]We'll call it there.    That way Maui's secrets stay secrets, at least for the time being.  Thanks for the setup, jk.

Thanks for the feedback, all.  I'm glad to hear some positive amid the negative.  Obviously the first meeting with the summoner was intended to be especially tough.  The real motivation for that on my end was that I didn't want your confrontation with him to be one-and-done; seeing how the second fight with him went, I feel right in my judgment: he got some great rolls in the second fight, and you still took him down fairly easily.  Were that to have been the only confrontation with him, it most definitely would have felt like a let-down for me.

As far as the way the first fight with him ended: the initial plan was to have him retreat once you had defeated his eidolon.  When you all took him out of the fight so quickly, though, and the halfling was unable to get into position to heal him, I decided to keep it going.  After a few maxed out summons (made all the more powerful via Superior Summoning), it became clear that a way out was needed.  I had thought about a few possible interventions from Phedilo (the See Invisibility wand, or having him cast Glitterdust), or maybe having the stone whisk you all off; you would then have had the opportunity rest up before the stone whisked you back, which would have plopped you right on top of the halfling (who would have had been carrying the stone).  But I didn't like the idea of a clear Deus Ex Machina on my part, so I was just trying to ride the wave, and when Maui issued his plea, I rolled a Diplomacy roll, which came out rolled great, so I decided to act in that regard.  So anyway, that's a little insight into the how and why of things.

I do intend to keep tying various things I do into the Ears; by keeping things vague ("they're searching for magic items!"), it gives me a lot of flexibility for the future.  Eventually, I want to do a much larger-scale adventure based on them in Illi Esse, seeking to "open the doors" to other worlds, but that is very much a work-in-progress at this point.

Thanks again for playing, all, and being such a great group. I'll work on getting the final numbers together sometime today.

Also, jk: my understanding is that yes, you can have multiple ioun stones in use.  Ni actually has two right now, and he checked out okay, so I'm assuming that my belief is correct.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 28, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Coolness. Alrighty, then, if no one else wants them, Eanos would like the ruby trillion (+stealth) and one of the dark blue rhomboids (+per/SM). The rest of his treasure he'll take in coin. 

It's been fun! [/sblock]


----------



## Tark (Mar 28, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Indeed it's been exciting.

I'd also like a blue rhomboid and the rest in coin.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 29, 2012)

Right!  So here are the numbers.  My thanks to [MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] for slogging through them in my wake.

57 days
 800 encounter XP each
 1174.25 encounter GP each

*Maui*
 1239 starting XP + 591 time XP [9 days @ 7 XP/day (63) + 48 days @ 11 XP/day (528)] + 800 encounter XP = *2630 final XP*
*1391 total XP earned*
 582 time GP [9 days @ 6 GP/day (54) + 48 days @ 11 GP/day (528)] + 1174.25 encounter GP = *1756.25 total GP earned*

*Eanos*
 4923 starting XP + 981 time XP [39 days @ 15 XP/day (585) + 18 days @ 22/day (396)] + 800 encounter XP = *6704 final XP*
*1781 XP earned*
 1113 time GP [39 days @ 17 GP/day (663) + 18 days @ 25 GP/day (450)] + 1174.25 encounter GP = * 2287.25 total GP earned*

*Fulgrim*
 5057 starting XP + 995 time XP [37 days @ 15 XP/day (555) + 20 days @ 22/day (440)] + 800 encounter XP = *6852 final XP*
*1795 XP earned*
 1129 time GP [37 days @ 17 GP/day (629) + 20 days @ 25 GP/day (500)] + 1174.25 encounter GP =* 2303.25 total GP earned*

*Tamarel*
 3434 starting XP + 855 time XP (57 days @ 15/day) + 800 encounter XP = *5089 final XP*
*1655 XP earned*
 969 time GP (57 days @ 17/day) + 1174.25 encounter GP = *2143.25 total GP earned*


----------



## jbear (Mar 29, 2012)

Maui bares his teeth.

"Haere mai Taniwha!" The cheetah springs to its feet a deep growl in his throat as though recognising the halfling.

"Aye, we will take te Dog Master. We take him to an out post."

Maui takes the halfling roughly by the scruff of the neck and walks away. Those who knew the city well could tell either that Maui also had little idea of where the closest outpost was or if he did he wasn't headed in that direction.

[sblock=OOC] I look forward to the next one Qik!  Thanks again mate!! 

[MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION]: take 100gp from Maui's treasure to cover wand charges so I'll take 1656.25 gp [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2012)

Took a calculator to the numbers and they check out with me.  Good job guys and happy adventuring.


----------



## jkason (Mar 29, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Thanks to Qik & PM. Level madness soon to commence. 

Qik, will you be updating the first post with the final numbers, or should I link to this post on Eanos' sheet?



jbear said:


> jkason: take 100gp from Maui's treasure to cover wand charges so I'll take 1656.25 gp




As I said before, I wouldn't worry about it at all, jbear. If you really feel you must, I'll add the gold to Eanos, but I see the wand charges as the cost of picking a non-channeling divine class. It's a pittance compared to the TPK that would have resulted if Eanos couldn't heal anyone. 

Okay, since no one else has piped up, Eanos is taking the two stones I mentioned. I may wind up selling them when I take the time to review what other gear I want for Eanos, but for now, it's two ioun stones (600 gp total), remaining gold of 1687.25 (1787.25 if jbear still wants me to take that 100). It's been a hoot, folks. 

 And awayyy we go. [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks PM.

First page updated with the final numbers.  Also, not to be greedy, but [MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION], could I get my DMCs please when you have the opportunity?


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 30, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]

Sorry to be scarce the past few days! My week went ballistic!

I enjoyed the game, the encounter with that summoner was quite challenging. Probably the most challenged fight Fulgrim has faced yet without being over the top. I thought you ran a very solid game [MENTION=6673727]Qik[/MENTION]!

Had a great group of players for this one as well. It was a pleasure gaming with each of you!

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 30, 2012)

No worries, IW; I figured it was RL.  I appreciate the comments!  Glad Fulgrim lived to tell the tale.  

Thanks for calculating the DMCs, PM.


----------



## jbear (Mar 30, 2012)

[MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION] Yep, take it mate. It's what Maui would do! As far as he is concerned you saved the life of his cat. He isn't really interested in money as such and I have 100 gp left over after I buy a new scimitar so all good! Already worked into the numbers on his character sheet!


----------

